# Ich TANKE ! Jäger auch?



## PMB (18. April 2011)

Hallo Buffis,


Durch meine neue Arbeitsstelle komme ich nur noch relativ selten zum WOW zocken. Somit bringt es mit sich das ich nur über eine geringe INI Erfahrung verfüge. Wenn es mir doch mal gelingt ein bißchen Zeit dafür zu haben, wird es einen gleich wieder vermiest :-(

Mit meinem Krieger 85 Hero fähig bin ich seit langem Mal wieder als TANK in eine Randomgruppe gegangen. Das letzte Mal vor ca. 3 Monaten. In der Gilde war zu dem Zeitpunkt niemand da bzw. hatten keine Lust/Zeit dafür.

Als Tank hast du ja keine Wartezeit. Also rein damit. In der INI erst mal vorsichtshalber hingeschrieben das ich die INI nicht wirklich draufhabe und auf so manche Hilfe angewiesen bin. 

Die Antworten waren die üblichen. JAJA...das wird schon usw...
Bei der ersten Mob-Grp angekommen wollte ich noch einen Flask sowie Food einwerfen. Denkste...der JÄGER hat sein Pat gleich mal auf einen Mob gejagt. In leichter Panik versuchte ich noch die Mob-Grp in den Griff zu bekommen. Keine Chance...nach dem 2 Leute schon down waren, war es mir zu blöd und ich dachte mir so...Ne Leute alles was recht ist. Ich leavte die Grp.

Ich bin der Meinung sogar der Überzeugung das sich alles nach dem Tank richten sollte und nicht umgekehrt! Er sagt wann es losgeht. Und nicht irgendwelche JÄGER oder sonstige !!

Und dann immer diese Eile möglichst schnell durch die INI zu jagen. Also für mich als Gelegenheitspieler ist das nicht lustig und nimmt einen die ganze Lust am Spiel.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Nehmt mehr Rücksicht!!!!


P.S. Ich weiß MIMIMIMI ;-)


----------



## Blackout1091 (18. April 2011)

Naja das ist ja schon nix neues mehr..
Kenne ich zu gut.
Und dann wundern, dass kaum jemand Tank spielt.
Wenn ich Zeit habe und auch so bissl Daylies machen kann melde ich mich auch manchmal als DD an , weil ich kein Bock auf son Stress habe den manche Leute weider produzieren 

Aber dein : Nehmt Rücksicht Versuch wird eh nicht klappen es ist halt heute so


----------



## MasterCrain (18. April 2011)

Warum sagt der Tank wann es losgeht? mit welcher begründung? Ich als heiler kann ja auch sagen ich sag wann es losgeht wenn der Tank meint zu pullen ohne meine erlaubnis abzuwarten hat er pech gehabt. Mach ich abe rnicht und warum? Teamplay. Der Hunter könnte sich verklickt haben. Er könnte sich vertan haben. Er könnte ja nur nen fehler gemacht haben. Du hast scheinbar sofort geleavt. Ein "Was war da den los?" hätte die Situation aber klären können. 
Stimmst du mir da zu?


PS: Dazu gibt es übrigens schon nen Thema http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/164132-random-gruppen-geschichten-rgg/


----------



## Valdrasiala (18. April 2011)

Geh mit folgender Einstellung in eine Instanz: "Aggro ist Itemlevel 372, episch, und beim Aufheben bis zum Tode gebunden." Wenn Du einen solchen Satz am Anfang der Instanz schreibst und jemand Aggro zieht, ist er selbst schuld. Lernen durch Schmerz nennt man das. Lass die Leute doch Aggro ziehen. Irgendwann merkt es auch der letzte in der Gruppe, dass nicht du einen schlechten Job machst, sondern der Jäger derjenige war, der gepullt hat. Wenn Du dann noch mit dem Heiler absprichst, dass er solche Leute nicht heilt, wirst Du in den meisten Instanzen ein recht entspannendes Spielerlebnis haben


----------



## Doofkatze (18. April 2011)

Ich hatte am Samstag einen ähnlichen Jäger, der beispielsweise schonmal Eisfallenpulls gemacht hat, wenn ich nur in der Nähe war und auch ansonsten gerne mal eine Gruppe zu viel geholt hat.

In der ersten Instanz hat er sich mehrfach entschuldigt und am Ende gefragt, ob wir ihn noch eine zweite Runde mitnehmen, dann kamen die Eisfallenpulls, worauf ich ihm nur noch geflüstert habe, das ich pullen werde und kein anderer und das seine gelbe Karte war. Später dann mal wieder eine Runde "ich hol schonmal die nächste Gruppe", ein neuer Wipe und der darauf folgende Kick.

1-2 Fehler darf jeder machen, aber wenn so etwas 7 mal in einer Stunde passiert, wenn entweder wir es nicht wollen oder er es gar nicht wollte, dann ist das irgendwo zu viel.

Der Tank ist nicht die Person, die sagt wann es weitergeht, aber er ist mitbestimmend mit dem Heiler und schlußendlich auch den DDs, die ja fertig sein müssen.

Trotzdem sollte der Tank zum Wohle der Gruppe pullen, weil ein Fehlpull eines DDs fast schon zwangsläufig in einem Wipe endet.


----------



## Anvy (18. April 2011)

Wenn ein DD pullt: siehe zu und lass ihn sterben. Du als Tank entscheidest jedoch nicht ganz alleine, wann es los geht. Achte auch auf den Heiler, denn ohne Mana wird es nichts. DDs haben da erstmal nichts zu sagen. Alleine wenn ich immer lesen muss: "ogog, mach hinne", krieg ich zu viel. Solche Leute lass ich dann gerne mal als Heiler sterben.Du musst hart sein als Tank. Natürlich kann es mal passieren das DDs Aggro ziehen, auch wenn sie dein Target angreifen, aber wenn du siehst sie greifen nicht dein target an, dann lass sie ruhig mit dem Aggro alleine, denn es ist ihre eigene Schuld. Pullen sollte generell nur der Tank. Hier gibt es eine Ausnahme und das ist CC. Sowas sollte vorher abgesprochen sein. Wenn du weißt, dass dein Equip nicht passt, dann mache es ruhig.


----------



## Arawina (18. April 2011)

Ich finde, die Leute sind viel zu wenig stressresistent. Man muss sich auch mal auf die anderen Spieler einlassen und Fehler diskutieren bzw besprechen können. Dann lernt jeder aus der Situation und wird besser. 

Ja, es ist blöd, wenn ein DD pullt, aber das kann auch ein einfaches Verklicken gewesen sein. Bspw als Hunter statt dem Mal einen Schuss in der Eile ausgelöst. Irren ist menschlich, entschuldigen und weiter gehts. Warum aber alle immer die Hunter auf dem Kieker haben weiß ich nicht. Es gibt auch Mage- und Hexerpets, die auf Aggro gestellt sind etc. und jeder Spieler kann mal Blödsinn machen. Deswegen gleich zu kicken oder zu leaven zeugt von Schwäche und bringt niemandem was. Ausnahmen sind natürlich, wenn ein Spieler völlig beratungsresistent ist.

Ich spiele alle Rollen (Tank, Heiler, DD) mit mehreren Klassen, und wenn ich eines gelernt habe, dann das, dass ALLE Klassen gleichmäßig frustrierend sein können, niemand ist vor Fehlern gefeit. Als Tank sind es DDs die pullen bzw Aggro ziehen weil sie das falsche Target anvisieren, Als Heiler sind es Tanks die durchrushen, alles pullen und sich einen Dreck ums Mana des Heilers scheren bzw pullen wo der Rest der Gruppe noch nicht am Ort ist und dann tot umfallen. Als DD/Tank nerven mich Heiler, die vorm Bossfight nicht reggen und dann OOM dastehen oder wenn man (durch nen eigenen oder Tankfehler) mal ausnahmsweise Aggro zieht einen aus Prinzip nicht heilen obwohl sie noch 99% Mana haben. 
Leider fallen in letzter Zeit aber immer mehr die Tanks durch assoziales Verhalten auf, da sie durch ihren Klassenmangel eine gewisse Macht haben und diese in einigen Fällen rücksichtslos exerzieren (leave beim kleinsten Fehler oder bei den Cata-Bossen, die Drachen droppen nach dem Boss abhauen um gleich nochmal anzumelden). Oder Tanks, die 9 PvP-Items anhaben, nur damit sie hero gehen können. Bei einem DD fehlt mit PvP-Zeug "nur" etwas Schaden, daran ist selten eine Gruppe gewiped, beim Tank wirkt es sich aber ungleich stärker aus. Da sollte sich jeder an der eigenen Nase nehmen.

Jeder sollte mal von seinem hohen Ross runterkommen und die Instanzen als gemeinsames Ziel beachten und nicht bei kleinsten Dingen sofort ohne Klärungsversuch sich vom Acker machen. Es ist nunmal ein gemeinsames MULTIplayer-Spiel.


----------



## Hankbank (18. April 2011)

Ich bin der meinung wen der tank pennt wie viele ausssagen zu urteile er hat gepullt obwohl er dd ist dann sollte der tank was an seinen allgemeinen pulltempo ändern


----------



## Stevesteel (18. April 2011)

Also ich habe bislang mit Jägern gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Eisfalle auf einen Mob (wenn nötig), nächsten Mob auf mich gelenkt, klappt wunderbar.
Hast halt einen schlechten Jäger erwischt, aber deshalb gleich alle über einen Kamm scheren?
Muss nicht sein.


----------



## PMB (18. April 2011)

Ja, ne is Kla...

Natürlich muss ich als TANK auf den Heiler warten.Darum mache ich auch vor jedem Boss bzw. längern Pause einen kleinen RDY-Check, und wenn der Heiler Rdy ist gehts los. 

@Doofkatze Da hast du aber viel Geduld bewiesen. Leider ist mir das schon einmal zu oft passiert. Um dafür noch ein Funken Geduld aufzubringen^^


----------



## wolfracht (18. April 2011)

Also ich fühl mich in meiner Ehre als Tank wirklich verletzt. Seit fast vier Jahren tanke ich nun mit meinem Krieger. Wenn ein DD pullt, versuch ich eben die Gruppe in den Griff zu bekommen, was eigentlich auch immer klappt. Schildwall usw. an und das passt dann schon. Meistens bin ich sowieso schneller bei der nächsten Gruppe als irgend ein DD.

Ihr Tanks hier führt euch auf wie die letzten Heulsusen. Dann spielt doch keinen Tank, wenn ihr lieber was einfaches spielen wollt. Oder habt ihr einfach einen Gottkomplex?

Ich verstehs einfach nicht.


----------



## Doofkatze (18. April 2011)

Arawina schrieb:


> Ich finde, die Leute sind viel zu wenig stressresistent. Man muss sich auch mal auf die anderen Spieler einlassen und Fehler diskutieren bzw besprechen können. Dann lernt jeder aus der Situation und wird besser.
> 
> Ja, es ist blöd, wenn ein DD pullt, aber das kann auch ein einfaches Verklicken gewesen sein. Bspw als Hunter statt dem Mal einen Schuss in der Eile ausgelöst. Irren ist menschlich, entschuldigen und weiter gehts. Warum aber alle immer die Hunter auf dem Kieker haben weiß ich nicht. Es gibt auch Mage- und Hexerpets, die auf Aggro gestellt sind etc. und jeder Spieler kann mal Blödsinn machen. Deswegen gleich zu kicken oder zu leaven zeugt von Schwäche und bringt niemandem was. Ausnahmen sind natürlich, wenn ein Spieler völlig beratungsresistent ist.
> 
> ...



Hunter haben es aber besonders schwer, da sie 1. während der Bewegung schießen können und daher nur selten canceln und 2. ihre Pets gerne mal neutrale Gegner (z. B. Ratten) jagen (verwundert mich zwar immer noch, aber naja).

Trotzdem reicht es irgendwann. Wenn da ein Spieler bei 20 Mobgruppen 7 mal für Ärger sorgt, hilft alles entschuldigen nichts.


----------



## Neritia (18. April 2011)

achja wir bösen bösen hunter.... 

ich weiß schon warum ich mit meiner hunterin keine inis mehr gehe, weil wenn ich in ne gruppe komme werden schon die augengerollt und ich kann mir doofe sprüche anhören. passiert dann wirklich mal ein fehler weil ich gerade unkonzentriert war, werd ich natürlich gleich mal angemotzt wie solls anders sein.

ich spiele ebenfalls tank, heal und dd (obwohl mir heal zur zeit keinen spaß macht ist mir etwas zu langweilig) und JA ich spiel einen Hunter!!!!!aber jz mal ehrlich ... warum eigentlich immer wir? das lustige ist nämlich ich habe in meinen ini gruppen in denen ich tanke eigentlich immer hunter dabei die ihre klasse beherrschen und die wissen was sie tun. komischerweise hab ich dann dauernd krieger, hexer, eulen oder priester (DIE HEILENDE SORTE!!!) die dauernd aggro ziehen bzw. der priest sich denkt pfff für was heilen ich mach mit schaden.

deshalb werd ich aber nie in ner neuen gruppe einer der klassen irgendwie anmotzen wenn mal ein fehler passiert, ich werd das mal anprechen darauf hinweisen, dass ich es gerne hätte wenn ich pullen darf bzw. auch auf aggro geachtet werden soll, funktionierts nach 1-2 mal sagen nicht, dann verabschiede ich mich, aber ich sprech zuerst mal die situation an und heul ned gleich rum -.-.

und ich find es langsam wirklich lächerlich, dass sich 90% der ich pulle threads um jäger drehen.

ja wir sind eine böse verschworene gemeinschaft die keinen tank pullen lassen möchte weil wir so imba sind (so)


----------



## Stevesteel (18. April 2011)

Neritia schrieb:


> achja wir bösen bösen hunter....
> 
> ich weiß schon warum ich mit meiner hunterin keine inis mehr gehe, weil wenn ich in ne gruppe komme werden schon die augengerollt und ich kann mir doofe sprüche anhören. passiert dann wirklich mal ein fehler weil ich gerade unkonzentriert war, werd ich natürlich gleich mal angemotzt wie solls anders sein.
> 
> ...



FAIL, das sind wir, die Hexenmeister


----------



## M1ghtymage (18. April 2011)

Ich hasse diese Tanks, die immer einen riesen Aufstand machen, wenn nicht alle auf sie warten oder man etwas macht, was sie nicht wollen. Die machen dann einen auf beleidigt und tanken nichtmehr. Schlimm, sowas. Wahrscheinlich zurückzuführen auf Minderwertigkeitskomplexe 

Ich hatte bisher Pala und DK Tank und mir ist es nie passiert, dass irgendein Hunter oder Pet gepullt hat. Man muss halt so schnell sein, dass bei den DD keine Langeweile aufkommt oder das Gefühl, dass es nicht schnell genug geht.


----------



## Tharolus (18. April 2011)

Moin liebe Buffler.
Ich spiele Selbst 3 Tanks ... fast jede Klasse die Tanken kann 
Naja aber es zu pauschalisieren von wegen das es immer die "bösen bösen Hunter" sind ist quatsch. 
Aber an und für sich find ich es nicht schlimm wenn CC-Pull kommt sofern ich und oder der Heiler rdy ist.
und wolfracht ...ich muss dir voll und ganz recht geben, wir tanks haben inzwischen genug ae um schnell gruppen an uns zu binden, als warri oder bärchen noch den multispott zur unterstützung ... ausserdem haben unsere bösen jägerlein auch sowas wie irreführung^^.
Jeder Tank sollte sich inzwischen merken ... Tanken ist Arbeit, genauso wie heilen...jemand der entspannt durch die Inis rennen will sollte sich als DD anmelden.


----------



## Arawina (18. April 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Hunter haben es aber besonders schwer, da sie 1. während der Bewegung schießen können und daher nur selten canceln und 2. ihre Pets gerne mal neutrale Gegner (z. B. Ratten) jagen (verwundert mich zwar immer noch, aber naja).
> 
> Trotzdem reicht es irgendwann. Wenn da ein Spieler bei 20 Mobgruppen 7 mal für Ärger sorgt, hilft alles entschuldigen nichts.



Ich spiele selber einen Hunter (derzeit zwar noch knapp vor 80, aber ich levle fast nur über Inis) und weiß deshalb genau, dass es da noch diverse Bugs gibt, für die man als Hunter nichts kann. Ich sag nur mal Autoschuss. Kann passieren, aber kalrerweise nicht 7x auf 20 Mobgruppen sondern vielleicht 1x alle 5 inis oder so. Aber eines hab' ich ja erwähnt: Wenn ein Spieler seine Klasse gar nicht beherrscht und Tipps nicht annimmt, dann ist ein Kick absolut gerechtfertigt. Aber nicht gleich beim ersten Fehler/Bug/whatever ohne überhaupt mal nachzufragen oder einen Tipp zu geben.


----------



## Neritia (18. April 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> FAIL, das sind wir, die Hexenmeister



bei den weinenden tanks kommts mir oft vor als wärens so oder so alle dds XD so mami mami der schurke hat was gemeines über meinen warritank gesagt...

also dds vereinigt euch, gegen tanks und heiler


----------



## Arawina (18. April 2011)

Neritia schrieb:


> also dds vereinigt euch, gegen tanks und heiler



Aber bitte vorurteilsfrei in jede neue Ini reingehen! Es gib genügen gute Tanks, Heiler und DDs, die zusammenspielen können. Nicht wegen eines Frusterlebnisses in der letzten Ini gleich die nächste Gruppe auch noch pauschal verurteilen. Neues Spiel, neues Glück!


----------



## tuerlich (18. April 2011)

Wieder so ein mimimi-thread. "Der pöhse Jäger hat gepullt". Vllt hat er sich auch einfach verklickt. Soll ja mal vorkommen. Vielleicht hat er auch ganz böse Irreführung auf dich gewirkt? Und wenn er sich nicht verklickt hat, wieso lässt du ihm nicht die Freude an der Aggro? Wegen jedem Sch**** nen thread aufzumachen ist echt fail. Oder bringt dich das hier jetzt spielerisch weiter, macht die Zeit rückgängig oder vllt glaubst du ja, der Jäger liest das? Bin ich der einzige Tank, dem DD-Pulls nicht interessieren? Lass sie sterben und gut ists. Wenn sie flamen auf die Igno packen und fein. Wenn ich dadurch mehr als einmal sterbe: "adios!" Ist das so schwer?

Tante Edit sagt, dass der Post vielleicht etwas hart ist, also nicht ZU ernst nehmen, aber mal darüber nachdenken. Zur Not kann man auch spotten. Sei es im Chat oder vllt auch mit Fertigkeiten ^^


----------



## Neritia (18. April 2011)

Arawina schrieb:


> Aber bitte vorurteilsfrei in jede neue Ini reingehen! Es gib genügen gute Tanks, Heiler und DDs, die zusammenspielen können. Nicht wegen eines Frusterlebnisses in der letzten Ini gleich die nächste Gruppe auch noch pauschal verurteilen. Neues Spiel, neues Glück!




ich habe in den letzten jahren seit ich spiele genug gute tanks, genug gute heals und genug gute dds kennengelernt, um zu wissen das die ausnahmen (leute die wahrscheinlich dauer brain afk sin) die regel bestätigen 

aber neues spiel, neues glück triffts


----------



## misdirection (18. April 2011)

Ich bin nicht der Meinung das nur ausschliesslich der Tank sagt wanns losgeht!

Hier paar Beispiele:

Heiler will Mana reggen.Tank ist schon bei den Mobs oder am Boss und ich als JÄGER versuche noch mit ccs zu retten was zu retten ist.
DDs , Heiler looten noch und reggen Mana doch der Tank ist schon an den Adds oder am BOSS.....Ich als JÄGER etc, etc.

Ich bins so leid das hier im Forum andauernd Klassen so über den Kamm geschoren werden und sich Einige das Recht herausnehmen 
sich als unfailbar anzusehen. Oder sich als Einzige das Recht herausnehmen failbar sein zu dürfen.

Hab so die Schnauze voll von diesem ewigen mimimi / vote for close.


----------



## Swold (18. April 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Warum sagt der Tank wann es losgeht? mit welcher begründung? Ich als heiler kann ja auch sagen ich sag wann es losgeht wenn der Tank meint zu pullen ohne meine erlaubnis abzuwarten hat er pech gehabt.




Der Tank steht in fordester Front, hat die meiste Verantwortung, gibt den Pull vor, teilt CCs ein und so weiter... und der Heiler soll sagen, wann es los geht? Träum weiter...


----------



## Neritia (18. April 2011)

Swold schrieb:


> Der Tank steht in fordester Front, hat die meiste Verantwortung, gibt den Pull vor, teilt CCs ein und so weiter... und der Heiler soll sagen, wann es los geht? Träum weiter...



ich mark als dd auch mal wenn der tank ned weiß wie ccn, aber kann ich ja jz auch unterlassen is ja nur die aufgabe eines tanks der ja die meiste verantwortung hat


----------



## Nike3676 (18. April 2011)

Ich habe mehr und mehr das Gefühl, dass die Tanks ihre Monopolstellung extrem ausnutzen. Sie wissen sie werden gebraucht und es gibt sie selten. (Damit meine ich Tanks die auch wirklich tanken können und nicht diese Möchtegerns ^^ )
Dabei wird vergessen, dass auch ganz viele Tanks fehler machen, nicht nur die DD´s oder die Heiler!
Hatte grade erst einen dieser Möchtegerntanks, Gruppe gepullt, noch nicht alles down schon zur nächsten Gruppe, Heiler oom, dem Tank egal, denn da steht ja noch ne Mobgruppe die man zusätzlich tanken kann um zu zeigen wie imba man ist -.- und wenns nicht klappt wird erstmal schön geflamed. Tja nicht alles können Heiler oder DD´s ausbügeln!
Imba ist für mich ein Tank, der sein Können richtig einschätzt und nicht hofft, dass der Heiler und die DD´s es schon richten werden. 
Imba ist für mich ein Tank, der auf seinen Heiler achtet und Imba ist für mich ein Tank, der nicht gleich wie n grosser rumflamed und alles auf andere abschiebt, obwohl er selbst den Fehler gemacht hat und sich hinstellt: seht mich an ICH BIN TANK, respektiert mich!! Ich finde schnell ne neue Gruppe und ihr? 
So ätzend dieses Verhalten!!


----------



## Arawina (18. April 2011)

Die EINZIGE Rolle, die (indirekt) vorgibt, wann gepullt wird ist der Heiler. Warum? ganz einfach, weil er die Gruppe am Leben hält. Ich bin als Heiler bisher am allermeisten gewiped weil Tanks mit schwachem itemlevel (oder wie gestern erst wieder einer mit 9 PvP-Sachen) ohne cc pullen was das Zeugs geht sodass ich Heilung spammen muss (HdU die Trashgruppen sind da sehr beliebt) und gleich weiterpullen, wo ich mit 20% Mana trotz 3000 wille (mit Fläschchen sogar damit es überhaupt langt...) am reggen bin. Als DD das gleiche Spiel, Wipe, weil der Heiler nicht genug Zeit zum reggen hatte. Daran bin ich sicher 5x öfter gestorben als an irgendwelchen (absichtlichen oder unabsichtlichen) DD-Pulls.


----------



## Neneko89 (18. April 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich hasse diese Tanks, die immer einen riesen Aufstand machen, wenn nicht alle auf sie warten oder man etwas macht, was sie nicht wollen. Die machen dann einen auf beleidigt und tanken nichtmehr. Schlimm, sowas. Wahrscheinlich zurückzuführen auf Minderwertigkeitskomplexe
> 
> Ich hatte bisher Pala und DK Tank und mir ist es nie passiert, dass irgendein Hunter oder Pet gepullt hat. Man muss halt so schnell sein, dass bei den DD keine Langeweile aufkommt oder das Gefühl, dass es nicht schnell genug geht.



Aber sonst gehts noch...

ICH spiele das Spiel, nicht andere. Man wird ja wohl so schnell spielen dürfen wie man will. Das man dann keine 10 Min vor jedem Boss wartet ist klar. Aber wenn ich nicht schnell genug Pulle dann haben die DDs nicht zu pullen, es sei denn sie meinen Tank spielen zu müssen. Dann sollen se sich aber auch die entsprechende Klasse suchen.

Versteh mich nicht falsch. Atm baller ich mit meiner Gnom Kriegerin in 15 Min alle WotLK Inis durch, dennoch find ich deine Einstellung nicht ganz passend. Und Hunter würe ich nicht allgemein als Bobs bezeichnen. Hatte schon sooft Mages dabei die nicht gesheept ham, während Hunter den Mob elegant rauskiten und in Eisfalle packen. Gibt keine Nappelklasse mehr. Heißt doch jezt Bring the Player, not the Class. 



Arawina schrieb:


> Die EINZIGE Rolle, die (indirekt) vorgibt, wann gepullt wird ist der Heiler. Warum? ganz einfach, weil er die Gruppe am Leben hält. Ich bin als Heiler bisher am allermeisten gewiped weil Tanks mit schwachem itemlevel (oder wie gestern erst wieder einer mit 9 PvP-Sachen) ohne cc pullen was das Zeugs geht sodass ich Heilung spammen muss (HdU die Trashgruppen sind da sehr beliebt) und gleich weiterpullen, wo ich mit 20% Mana trotz 3000 wille (mit Fläschchen sogar damit es überhaupt langt...) am reggen bin. Als DD das gleiche Spiel, Wipe, weil der Heiler nicht genug Zeit zum reggen hatte. Daran bin ich sicher 5x öfter gestorben als an irgendwelchen (absichtlichen oder unabsichtlichen) DD-Pulls.



Vor drei Tagen selbst so erlebt. DK Tank mit 5 PvP Teilen, rest blau DD Zeugs. Nunja, RL Kollege heilt das erste mal Hero. Könnt euch ja ausmalen wie das geendet ist. Freundliche Hinweise auf CC werden ignoriert und der Heiler als Nappel geschimpft - Tank leavt Grp... jaaaha -.-


----------



## Snowhawk (18. April 2011)

Der Tank gibt mit Rücksprache zum Heiler das Tempo und den Pull vor.
Da hat kein DD reinzupfuschen.
Spätestens wenn die DDs im Dreck liegen, lernen sie es mal.

Selbst wenn ich meinen Schurken spiele, warte ich, bis der Tank pullt und greiffe erst dann an.

Da gibts keine Diskussionen... wer Probleme mit seinem Ego und seinem DD hat und nicht die Füsse stillhalten kann, soll doch gefälligst selbst nen Tank spielen.

Ist das Arrogant? Halte ich und der Heiler die Mobs oder du als DD? Wenn dir die Führungsrolle des Tanks und des Heiler net passt... wie gesagt: Mach dir selbst nen Tank.


----------



## Neneko89 (18. April 2011)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> Der Tank gibt mit Rücksprache zum Heiler das Tempo und den Pull vor.
> Da hat kein DD reinzupfuschen.
> Spätestens wenn die DDs im Dreck liegen, lernen sie es mal.
> 
> ...



Ist nunmal so. Ich lasse mir auch nicht viel von andren gefallen wenn ich nen Tank spiele, aber mecker auch selbst nicht rum wenn mal etwas nicht so läuft wie geplant. Bleib auch mal 5 oder mehr wipes lang, solang das Klima in der Gruppe stimmt. Aber sobald jemnad versucht meinen Job zu machen, dann lass ich ihn und verlasse die Gruppe 

(Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel)


----------



## garak111 (18. April 2011)

Hallo TE,
mit meinem Twink-tank verstehe ich teilweise deine Verärgerung. Ja, es hat sich wieder geändert, gogo, keine cc und durchrushen ist wieder angesagt. Immer ärgerlich, wenn ein dd pullt, ich der aggro der gruppe nachlaufen muss und manchmal auch ein wipe dadurch nicht verhinderbar ist. Aber ich halte es als Tank wie ein Fussballschiedsrichter. Gelbe Karte - rote Karte. Aber dies gilt auch für mich. Gibt halt Abende nach schwerer Arbeit, wo ich unkonzentriert bin und dabei sehr schlecht tanke. Ich entschuldige mich dann bei der Gruppe und wenn sie es wollen, verlasse ich diese auch. Aber sofort die Gruppe verlassen oder gar selber gehen wegen einem Fehlpull - egal von wem - ist bei mir nicht drinn. Nobody is perfect und mal ne aufforderung oder "ermahnung" im channel kann wunder wirken. Jeder ist ein wichtiger Teil der Gruppe, egal ob tank, heiler oder dd. Nur gemeinsam gibt es den loot des bosses. Und keiner ist wichtiger oder unwichtig. Schlechte spieler gibt es auf allen seiten. Aber es geht nur miteinander und nicht gegeneinander.

Take it easy und neue gruppe neuer Spaaaaaaaaasssss


----------



## Nike3676 (18. April 2011)

garak111 schrieb:


> Jeder ist ein wichtiger Teil der Gruppe, egal ob tank, heiler oder dd. Nur gemeinsam gibt es den loot des bosses. Und keiner ist wichtiger oder unwichtig. Schlechte spieler gibt es auf allen seiten. Aber es geht nur miteinander und nicht gegeneinander.
> 
> Take it easy und neue gruppe neuer Spaaaaaaaaasssss



/sign


----------



## Arawina (18. April 2011)

garak111 schrieb:


> Hallo TE,
> mit meinem Twink-tank verstehe ich teilweise deine Verärgerung. Ja, es hat sich wieder geändert, gogo, keine cc und durchrushen ist wieder angesagt.



Sehr ärgerlich auch, wenn ich mit meinem Pala auf 2nd-Tank-Specc wo ich noch am Lernen bin (1st Heildose) es gewissenhaft mache, marke, cc einteile, immer aufs Mana vom Heiler achte (bin ja selbst hautsächlich Heiler) und so etwas Tempo rausnehme, einfach, weil ich mir das 2nd Specc erst auf 85 zugelegt hab und - obwohl ich schon gut bin, wie ich zu behaupten wage - noch am Üben und Lernen bin. Manchen kann es da gar nicht schnell genug gehen, viele erwarten ein paar Monate nach Cata-Release schon, dass man als Tank einfach durchrusht und alles pullt was nicht bei 3 auf dem Baum ist. Das schafft auch immer wieder Unmut - aber noch viel öfter entspannte Ini-Runs die zwar 5-10 min länger dauern aber dafür ohne Stress, ohne Hektik und auch ohne Wipe (oder auch ohne Einzeltod) durchgeführt werden. Die Leute, die sich am Ende für die tolle Gruppe und den entspannten Run bedanken bestätigen mich darin, dass der Weisheit letzter Schluss nicht im Durchrushen mit 2x Wipe liegt. Wers schnell schnell machen will soll sich ne andere Gruppe suchen.


----------



## Long_Wolf (18. April 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich hasse diese Tanks, die immer einen riesen Aufstand machen, wenn nicht alle auf sie warten oder man etwas macht, was sie nicht wollen. Die machen dann einen auf beleidigt und tanken nichtmehr. Schlimm, sowas. Wahrscheinlich zurückzuführen auf Minderwertigkeitskomplexe
> 
> Ich hatte bisher Pala und DK Tank und mir ist es nie passiert, dass irgendein Hunter oder Pet gepullt hat. Man muss halt so schnell sein, dass bei den DD keine Langeweile aufkommt oder das Gefühl, dass es nicht schnell genug geht.


 Ähm...nein. Egal wie hier argumentiert wird es ist Fakt das es wenige gute Tanks gibt. Und es ist auch klar das viele dieser guten Tanks nicht im Dungeonbrowser kleben weil sie lieber mit Freunden/Gildies losziehen wenn man schon eine HC mitnehmen muss. Wir können uns nun streiten wieso das so ist...ODER wir können uns darauf einigen das jeder gute Tank der im Dungeonbrowser ist aufgrund seiner Erfahrungen seit es das Teil gibt, sich nicht auf irgendwelche DDs einlässt die denken das SIE das Tempo vorgeben. Das allgemeine Tempo bestimmt das Mana des Heilers, das Pulltempo der Tank.

DDs die denken sie müssen das beschleunigen, oder sie könnten bestimmen ob/das optionale Bosse ausgelassen werden, oder einen auf dicke Hose machen, fliegen achtkantig aus der Gruppe.

Anderherum: Wenn ihr als Tank einen Vollpfosten erwischt hab, dann schmeisst ihn raus verdammt ! Wenn so jemand am Tag 3 Inis erledigt bekommt weil ihn die DDs ertragen dann macht der weiter und ist IMMER WIEDER im Dungeonbrowser...Wenn der aber 20x am Tag aus einer Instanz rausfliegt ohne den Endboss zu sehen, wird er irgendwann doch mal auf die Idee kommen das da was falsch läuft...

Fazit: Wenn ein Tank einen auf Diva macht und keinen Bock mehr darauf hat zu tanken, dann ist das eher einAnzeichen davon das der Tank keinen Süass hat...und wenn er den nicht hat haut er ab.

P.S.
Ich wage mal zu behaupten das dies auch dann passieren würde wenn es Tanks im dutzend billiger gäbe, denn wer macht auf Dauer was ihm keinen Spass macht ?


----------



## MasterCrain (18. April 2011)

Swold schrieb:


> Der Tank steht in fordester Front, hat die meiste Verantwortung, gibt den Pull vor, teilt CCs ein und so weiter... und der Heiler soll sagen, wann es los geht? Träum weiter...




Süß

Wieso hat der Tank die meiste Verantwortung? Ich tanke auch in Hcs und als Tank hast du eigentlich nix zu tun. Das is so öde als Tank. Der heiler hat das meiste zu tun, selbst die DDs haben bei den meisten Bossen mehr zu tun als der Tank. Und wieso teilt der Tank die CCs ein? Wenn ich als DD in ner grp bin makier ich meine ccs gern selber. Hat noch niemanden gestört im gegenteil viele sind froh wenn jemand anders makiert.


----------



## BillyChapel (18. April 2011)

tuerlich sagt's wie's ist. 10/10

Warum manche in diesem Forum herumweinen und glauben, dass sich was ändert...? Traumtänzer! 

Wer sich in einem Spiel mit vielen anderen herumtreibt muss mit den Unzulänglichkeiten der anderen einfach rechnen. Wer das nicht will, soll Offlinespiele zocken. Basta.


----------



## Mazillason (18. April 2011)

Hiho,

ich bin selber seit Classic-WoW Kriegertank und habe bisher meine Aufgabe immer zum Wohle der Gruppe erledigt und auch so gehandelt. 

Wer, wann, wie pullt ist denke ich immer von der Gegnerkonstelllation abhängig und ich bin ehrlich wenn ich sage, das es kein eindeutiges Pull-Monopol für die Tanks gibt. Ich versehe die Gegnergruppen mit den entsprechenden CC-Symbolen und Killreihenfolgen und dann wird nach Absprach gepullt. (Sheeppull, Eisfalle, Stunnen, Cagen, reinstürmen etc.) Halt wie die Gegnergruppe gerade ausschaut. 

Je nach Gruppenzusammenstellung und Manavorat wird natürlich entsprechend das Tempo in der Ini festgelegt und bei Manamangel der Heiler oder DD-Klassen habe ich immer eine entsprechende Pause eingelegt. Klar gibt es die „OGOGOGOG“-Spieler, die gerne mal Gruppen übereifrig pullen. Spätestens wenn sie das 2te mal im Staub liegen, haben sich die meisten angepasst oder sind dankenswerter Weise dann aus der Gruppe gegangen.

95% meiner Iniruns waren immer sehr entspannt und jeder hat seine Aufgabe so erledigt das alles gepasst hat.

„ögögögög“-Spieler haben bei mir Grundsätzlich keine Chance und beißen sich bei mir die Zähne an der Platte aus.

  "Ehre und Stärke"


----------



## Arawina (18. April 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Süß
> 
> Wieso hat der Tank die meiste Verantwortung? Ich tanke auch in Hcs und als Tank hast du eigentlich nix zu tun. Das is so öde als Tank. Der heiler hat das meiste zu tun, selbst die DDs haben bei den meisten Bossen mehr zu tun als der Tank. Und wieso teilt der Tank die CCs ein? Wenn ich als DD in ner grp bin makier ich meine ccs gern selber. Hat noch niemanden gestört im gegenteil viele sind froh wenn jemand anders makiert.



Ich bin als Tank auch froh, wenn ein anderer das Marken übernimmt, keine Frage. Leider ist man als Tank (drum geh ich außer bei Gildengruppen auch meist nur als Heiler rein) bei Randoms oft die eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Man muss erklären, einteilen, marken, oftmals auch noch unterbrechen (bin ich froh, wenn mit 4.1 der Kick nichtmehr verfehlen kann, dann brauch ich nur mehr so viel hit/wk dass ich die 85er nicht mehr verfehle und kann mehr auf deff-stats gehen) und noch andere Dinge machen (Add in den Schwarzfelshöhlen, in Grim Batol bei Erudax auf Add hauen etc. pp.). Manchmal macht man als Tank auch noch den meisten Schaden...


----------



## Satyra (18. April 2011)

Also ich kann deinen Frust gut verstehen...  Ich spiele derzeit einen Druiden der mittlerweile 2 Wochen Level 85 ist. Zum größten Teil habe ich die Instanzen als Heiler gemeistert und mittlerweile alle Heroinstanzen als Heiler erfolgreich beendet. Irgendwann Anfang WOTLK habe ich mal Bärchen gespielt, das hat mir damals allerdings nicht wirklich Spaß gemacht. Nun war es so das eine Freundin von mir einen Schamanen levelte und jammerte das sie immer so lange warten muss um einen Invite als Heiler zu bekommen. Sie ist Level 84 und ihr Gear ist nicht überragend. So kam es also das ich mir einen Guide für Bärchen suchte und mir im AH entsprechendes Equip zusammen kaufte und mit ihr Non Hero Inis ging. 

Gestern landeten wir Grim Batol. Meine Freundin als Heiler, ich als Tank und als DDs hatten wir einen Schurken, einen Jäger und einen Magier. Ich sagte direkt zu Beginn der Instanz das ich noch nicht lange Bärchentank spiele und ich zu dem noch nie Grim Batol getankt haben und keine Ahnung hätte auf was man achten muss. So weit so gut. Intbuff gab es nur nach Nachfrage, Kekse gab es gar keine weil keine Mats für Tisch dabei. Ich pulle die Trogs alles ist gut. Wir kommen zur Treppe und Heilerin meint kurz warten weil sie nach dem Umskillen noch nicht viel Mana hatte. Warten war aber nicht da der Hunter mit Irreführung auf mich gepullt hatte. Ich sammele also alle Mobs ein, tanke sie und irgendwann ist die Gruppe tot und die Heilerin OOM. Sie bleibt auf der Treppe sitzen zum reggen und sagt mir im Skype ich solle bloss nicht pullen! Ich schreibe also nett dem Hunter das er bitte nicht pullen soll oder zumindest nur dann wenn der Heiler Mana hat und in Range ist. Kommentar kam dazu nur das der Heiler ja wohl genug Mana gehabt hätte. Zum Antworten kam ich nicht mehr da schon die nächste Gruppe auf mich zugerannt kam. Zähneknirschend sammelte ich auch die Gruppe ein und weil unsere Heilerin einen Spurt einlegte und nicht komplett vollregte und ich ein paar CDs anmachte überlebten wir die Gruppe! Danach schrieb ich nochmals im Gruppenchat das ich gerne pullen würde und auch nur dann wenn der Heiler nicht 1 Kilometer hinter uns steht und Mana hat. Kommentar diesmal vom Schurken: Du wirst doch wohl mal 5 Sekunden ohne Heal überleben, stell dich nicht so an! Antworten brauchte ich nicht mehr, da nun schon die letzte Trashgruppe die vor den Drachen stand auf mich zukam...

Spätestens an der Stelle hätte ich es wie du machen müssen und die Gruppe verlassen. Aber meine Freundin wollte gerne die Instanz beenden wegen irgendeiner Questbelohnung. Ok! Ich schluckte alle Beleidigungen die mir in den Sinn kamen runter und ging erstmal eine Runde Drachenfliegen. Und dann begann der Streß erst richtig. Ich kann die Gruppen die ich allein pullen durfte an einer Hand abzählen. Irgendwann habe ich dann auch nicht mehr dem Schurken der öfter mal Agro hatte ( meist von einem Add was am Arsch der Welt stand und von mir nur mal kurz angekratzt wurde, damit es den Heiler nicht haut ) die Mobs abgespottet. Nach jeder Gruppe war unser Heiler fast immer oom, weil einfach ich so viel Schaden gefressen habe und die Gruppe auch keine Notwendigkeit sah aus irgendwelchen Pfützen oder anderem AOE Zeug rauszulaufen. Nicht mal unterbrochen wurde vom Schurken. Es war echt eine Katastrophe. Nach dem zweiten Boss fing plötzlich auch noch der Mage an mit Pyros zu pullen! Und bei dem habe ich dann definitiv nicht abgespottet, sondern zugeschaut wie die Gruppe ihn binnen zwei Sekunden zerlegte! So weit - so schlecht.

Wir standen dann kurz vor Boss Nr.3. Die Heilerin mal wieder OOM und regte wärend ich neben ihr sass. Hunter und Schurke standen brav auf der Brücke und was machte der Mage? Der pullte schon wieder und zwar diesesmal den Typen der ein Drachenadd beschwört. Das war dann schnell sein Ende da niemand in Range war den er infight hätte bringen können. Meine Freundin war mittlerweile auch schwer entnervt und weigerte sich ihn aufzukratzen. Ich pullte dann mal in Ruhe weiter wärend der Mage beim reinlaufen noch einen Trog addete und gleich nochmal tot umkippte. Aber pünktlich zum Bossfight stand er wieder hinter uns. LEIDER! Der Boss kam alles ok. Ich tanke an, Aggro passte. Dann beschwor er das erste Add und lief weg damit der Drache kommen kann. Der Drache kam, ich machte schon in der Luft Feenfeuer drauf und alles was ich von unten machen konnte ohne Wut. Aber nicht so der Mage. Noch wärend der Drache in der Luft flog ruft er Spiegelbilder und schmeißte alle CDs an. Ich dachte mein Schwein pfeift... Und dann kam es wie es kommen musste, der Drache landet und hüpft instant auf den Mage. Ich spotte sofort ab aber habe natürlich keine Wut für Ansturm also renne ich dem Drache entgegen und tue was ich kann. Einmal hat dann der Mage noch kurz Aggro aber da ich mitterweile Wut habe kriege ich endlich den Drachen an mich gebunden. Das Feueradd kommt dann und ich ziehe den Drachen gerade vom Mage weg, als der tot umfällt. Er meinte er müsse nicht vor dem Add weglaufen... Aber anstatt mir oder den zwei anderen DDs zu glauben, das dies seine Schuld ist, jammert er bis zum Endboss rum und meint das es nur meine Schuld als Tank wäre! 

Der Weg zum Endboss erschien mir jedenfalls endlos. Aber irgendwann lag der Boss im Dreck und wir konnte alle die Gruppe verlassen. Ich teilte den DDs noch mit das ihr Verhalten genau dafür sorgt das so wenig Leute im Tool freiwillig tanken wollen und das sie bei mir alle auf ignore landen weil ich nie mehr eine Instanz mit ihnen machen will!

Ich hab nichts gegen Leute die mal einen Fehler machen und verlasse dann auch nicht sofort die Instanz, sondern frage erstmal was das sollte und sage den DDs auch die sollen das bitte lassen oder lasse sie auch mal sterben, aber was manche DDs heutzutage machen ist einfach nur noch eine Frechheit! ( Siehe Oben ) Ich kenne als Heiler allerdings auch das andere Phänomen, nämlich Tanks die sich unmöglich aufführen, keine Aggro halten, ned mal dem Heiler Adds abspotten und sich einen Scheiß um meinen Manabalken kümmern. Das sind dann auch meist die "Tanks" die meinen das zwei Equipteile mit Ausweichwertung sie zu Tanks macht, wärend der Rest ihrer Ausrüstung ruhig aus PvP oder DD Teilen bestehen kann und die nach einem versehentlichen Fehlpull oder einem Wipe sofort kommentarlos die Instanz verlassen. Die finde ich genau so nervig wie schlechte DDs die ihre Klasse nicht beherrschen, kein Movement besitzen oder null Schaden machen. Eine Instanz ist immer eine Teamarbeit und in einem Team sollte jeder sich bemühen das man reibungslos den "Job" schafft. Zum Beispiel durch Antanken lassen, aufs richtige Target gehen, ggf auch mal was in CC packen, Unterbrechen (! Tun die meisten DDs echt nur wenn man es ihnen ansagt, traurig aber wahr! ) usw.  Aber sehr oft kommt das leider nicht vor. Wobei ich immerhin auch zugeben muss, das ich schon richtig tolle und gute Gruppen hatte und teilweise auch sehr nette Leute kennengelernt und viel dabei gelacht habe! Na ja die Hoffnung auf Besserung stirbt zuletzt. 

PS: Sorry für den vielen Text^^


----------



## Figetftw! (18. April 2011)

So viel Diskussion um solch ein wehleidiges Thema und es wird doch zu keiner Lösung führen


----------



## Arawina (18. April 2011)

Vollste Zustimmung, Satyra, du hast in einem Post zusammengefasst wofür ich mehrere gebraucht habe xD


----------



## Mingxie (18. April 2011)

Wie jeder andere Thread. Regt zum Nachdenken an, ändert aber nichts.


----------



## Bandit 1 (18. April 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich hasse diese Tanks, die immer einen riesen Aufstand machen, wenn nicht alle auf sie warten oder man etwas macht, was sie nicht wollen. Die machen dann einen auf beleidigt und tanken nichtmehr. Schlimm, sowas. Wahrscheinlich zurückzuführen auf Minderwertigkeitskomplexe
> 
> Ich hatte bisher Pala und DK Tank und mir ist es nie passiert, dass irgendein Hunter oder Pet gepullt hat. Man muss halt so schnell sein, dass bei den DD keine Langeweile aufkommt oder das Gefühl, dass es nicht schnell genug geht.



Ich habe auch 2 Tanks, dank den "Oh ich bin ja so gelangweilt, ich pull schon mal" Leuten werdet ihr mich nie Random gehen sehen.

Ich habe einen 8 Stunden Tag hinter mir, wenn ich online gehe. Vielleicht trinke ich auch mal gerne einen Schluck zwischen den Pulls oder
esse gar etwas. Denn wisst ihr was, ihr tollen DDs, auch Tanks wollen Spaß haben. Aber nein, den versaut ihr ja gleich instant.

Ich muss immer 100% wach sein, ihr werdet nicht angemeckert, wenn ihr mal 2 K DPS weniger macht beim nächsten Mob. Rennt mir einer weg,
kommt gleich_ "AGROOOO !"_ und natürlich müsste der DD das nicht schreiben wenn er auf *meinem* Ziel wäre....
Ich schreibe auch nicht _"Eh, Alda, mach mal DPS. 7 K inner Rnd Grp. lolol"_ - aber wehe ich mache mal was falsch, sofort kommt ein Flame.

Aber macht euch nur wichtig, ihr austauschbaren DDs. Beleidigt uns noch in Foren, dann wird da bald stehen "Wartezeit 60 Minuten"

Ich komme online, schreibe im /G "Wer will Hero ?", habe in 2 Minuten Leute die gerne mitkommen und die ich mag, muss mich nicht am Ende
noch ärgern das plötzlich jeder Bedarf auf alles hat, nur weil es geht und in 20 Minuten logge ich auf Tank 2 und mache das gleiche wieder.

Wenn ihr endlich eine Gruppe habt, bin ich um 140 Punkte reicher.


----------



## steve79 (18. April 2011)

Hi Leute,

bin ein Palatank der ersten Stunde, will damit sagen wollte sogar in BWL schon Tanken als der Pala das noch gar ned richtig tanken konnte, egal

ich verstehe die Leute und gebe vielen in deren verschiedenen Meinungen recht.
Habe aber die Erfahrung gemacht das man auch in solchen verrückten Gruppen was lernen kann
egal welche Klasse grade sich aufführt.

Grad keiner meiner Leute dagewesen denk ich ich geh ich random, egal.
Komme in die Ini "Die Verlorene Stadt der Tol'vir" und 4 Leute aus ein und der selben Gilde,
und dachte na das wird ein toller run die sind sicher eingespielt und kein Stress.
Ich hör nur gogo komm schon, ich dackel nach vorne, und dann geht es schon los
pull und aggro tänze hin und her, und go und pull und Spott, aber irgendwie hab ich es immer geschafft die Aggro zu kriegn 
bzw. die Aggro zu halten.

Ich bin nicht geleavt, das war der härteste Ini-Kampf für mich bis jetzt. Die ganze ini hat nur 18min gedauert. (Anfang Jänner)

Aber ich muss sagen jetzt hinter her, es war geil, weil so viel wie ich in der kurzen Zeit
gelernt habe konnte ich in keinem Standartpull oder Ini-Gang je vorher lernen.

Später hab ich nachgeschaut, meine Gilde war gerade bei den Ersten Bossen in PSA Anfang Jänner,
die 4 Leute mit denne ich in der Ini war, gehörten aber zu den Top10 Gilden Weltweit,
es war wirklich ein hartes Stück, und ich bekam sogar noch ein Lob für das was ich geleistet habe mit meinem Equipe.

Man kann also auch aus zu schnell pullenden Gruppen was mitnehmen,
und ich gehe dadurch jetzt einige Dinge anders an!

lg Steve


----------



## puzzelmörder (18. April 2011)

Hier wird mal wieder richtig schön geheult.

Nur weil ich tanke bin ich doch nicht "godlike". Ich bin "godlike" weil ich ich bin. xD

Wenn ich mich mit dem Druiden random Hero anmelde gehe ich erstmal vom schlimmsten aus (PVP Equip der DDs und nen Heiler der nichts taugt). 
Stehe ich dann in der Hero wird erstmal gebufft und dann die Leute angeschaut. Die Prozess dauert etwa 2min. Wer dann direkt schreit:"Gogogogo, habs eilig!", darf direkt gehen, weil ich auf Streß keine Lust habe. 
Nach etwa 3min geht es dann los und die "geduldigen" sind noch in der Gruppe. Wenn nach der ersten Mobgrp ohne CC alles  geklappt hat und der Heiler keine Manaprobs hat geht es zügig weiter. Sollte aber der Heiler derbe Manaprobleme bekommen wird eben CC benutzt oder nach den Mobgruppen ausreichend pausiert. 
Will nen DD nicht aufs Mana warten wird die Situation gerettet und der DD um Geduld gebeten. Wenn er es aber nicht lernt darf er gehen.

Wenn ich als Tank unterwegs bin ist der Heiler mein bester Freund. Hat der Heiler Mana kann ich loslegen. Wenn der Heiler ne Pause braucht muss ich warten. Die DDs haben sich an Beiden zu orientieren.

Man muss aber klar sagen, ich gehe zwar immer vom Schlimmsten aus werde aber selten bestätigt. Die meisten Herogruppen laufen absolut problemlos und man ist zügig durch.


PS: Denke man kann in diesem Fall Hunter durch DD ersetzen. In randoms kann man nicht pauschal sagen, alle Hunter sind so. Gibt genauso viele Tanks die eigentlich keine Tanks sind und sich nur in die Inis mogeln wollen. 
Wenn ich allerdings mit Gilde in Heros gehe und unser Hunter ist dabei ist er häufig tatsächlich die Fehlerquelle in der Gruppe. Hier mal nen Autoshot oder da nen Petpull. Zumindest bei uns in der Gilde heisst es einfach nur:"Der Hunter ist Schuld", was aber nicht für die Allgemeinheit gilt. =)


----------



## Cotraxis (18. April 2011)

Bandit schrieb:


> Ich habe auch 2 Tanks, dank den "Oh ich bin ja so gelangweilt, ich pull schon mal" Leuten werdet ihr mich nie Random gehen sehen.
> 
> Ich habe einen 8 Stunden Tag hinter mir, wenn ich online gehe. Vielleicht trinke ich auch mal gerne einen Schluck zwischen den Pulls oder
> esse gar etwas. Denn wisst ihr was, ihr tollen DDs, auch Tanks wollen Spaß haben. Aber nein, den versaut ihr ja gleich instant.
> ...



Und da beschwerst Du Dich, das dich Leute flamen bzw. versuchen Dich raus zu ekeln?
Ich sehe das mal so. Wir wie du sagst BÖSEN DD´s (ich nehm mal die Aggresivität ein wenig raus) pullen wie wir wollen, schreien rum wenn nur einer 7k DPS fährt und was weis ich noch alles, weist Du, gerade das sind die Faktoren warum einige DD´s so bescheiden auf Tanks reagieren 
Ich selbst habe Tank/Heal und DD... Darunter auch nen Hunter... Bis jetzt hat sich kein Tank aber auch wirklich keiner beschwert über nen Hunter. Auch jeden Hunter den ich als Heal oder Tank dabei hatte haben ihre Klasse beherrscht.
Aber naja was soll man sagen... Am besten Ihr Tanks mit den Problemen das die DD´s alle scheisse sind... Sucht euch doch ein anderes Spiel... Vielleicht wird es dann ruhiger in WoW und die Flamerei hat bald ein Ende...

/sign


----------



## Exicoo (18. April 2011)

PMB schrieb:


> Hallo Buffis,
> 
> 
> Durch meine neue Arbeitsstelle komme ich nur noch relativ selten zum WOW zocken. Somit bringt es mit sich das ich nur über eine geringe INI Erfahrung verfüge. Wenn es mir doch mal gelingt ein bißchen Zeit dafür zu haben, wird es einen gleich wieder vermiest :-(
> ...



Das sind aber auch nur Ausnahmen. Passiert nicht immer... Ich glaube für solche Spieler wie dich, die nur alle Schaltjahre mal on kommen, ist WoW einfach nicht geeignet. Sorry, aber es ist einfach so.


----------



## Loriasss (18. April 2011)

warum der tank ansagt wann es losgeht?
weil er die festung ist die standhält wärend die dds wie gräser im wind umfallen wenn die bösen mobs kommen
und als tank kann und muss man einschätzen was man aushält oder nicht
und mehr als ne normale mobgrp mute ich dem heiler eh nicht zu obwohl es von meinem equip durchaus reichen würde
http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/lothar/loriass/simple


----------



## Galanhead (18. April 2011)

Verstehe die Aufregung nicht....

Wer Aggro hat kann sie behalten...

Selber spiele ich einen Kriger als DD und wenn ich mal die Aggro ziehe sehe ich zu das ich den mob wechhaue oder sterbe mit stolz....

Mir geht das gelaber auf den Sack wenn es mal zu einem Fehler kommt einer Pullt oder steht in der Suppe oder oder oder....

Fehler passieren und man sollte dabei immer mit einem Auge schauen das wir hier ein Spiel spielen...

Also immer frei durch die Hose atmen....

Ach ja der Satz" Aggro, ist ein epischer Gegenstand mit Item Level 372 und wird beim Aufheben gebunden" ist sehr geil.....

so long


----------



## schmetti (18. April 2011)

wolfracht schrieb:


> Also ich fühl mich in meiner Ehre als Tank wirklich verletzt. Seit fast vier Jahren tanke ich nun mit meinem Krieger. Wenn ein DD pullt, versuch ich eben die Gruppe in den Griff zu bekommen, was eigentlich auch immer klappt. Schildwall usw. an und das passt dann schon. Meistens bin ich sowieso schneller bei der nächsten Gruppe als irgend ein DD.
> 
> Ihr Tanks hier führt euch auf wie die letzten Heulsusen. Dann spielt doch keinen Tank, wenn ihr lieber was einfaches spielen wollt. Oder habt ihr einfach einen Gottkomplex?
> 
> Ich verstehs einfach nicht.



Einfach ohne Worte komm poste mal deinen Char mit Tank EQ....

Ich Pulle! und wenn ein anderer Pullt Spotte ich genau einmal ab das wars, beim nächsten stirbt er und wenn der Heiler ihn nicht sterben lässt stirbt auch der Heiler.
Ich habe es satt in Instanzen zu kommen wo schon 2 Tanks vor mir gegangen sind. 1 Tank OK kann ja ein Trottel gewesen sein aber gleich 2 Tanks? 
Und du möchtest jedem weißmachen das du dir die ganze instanz durch solch ein verhalten und dadurch resultierende Wipes gefallen lässt!?
Wenn ich überhaupt noch in Insstanzen gehe, dann nur noch mit Freunden und Gilden mitgliedern ,da weiß jeder was er zu tun und zu lassen hat und obendrein hat es noch den vorteil das keiner einem ein benötigtes item klaut :-) .


Die meisten Spieln keine Tank oder Heal klasse weil sie wissen wie sie selber ihren DD spielen, und um Stress mit eben solchen DD´s zu vermeiden machen die dann keinen Tank/Heal 

P.s Nur der Tank pullt und legt die Reihenfolge fest in der die mobs Down gehen sollen nicht irgendein DD( ok solange der Tank Ahnung hat ).
Wem es nicht passt kann gerne gehen oder mich rauswählen ich hab innerhalb einer Minute wieder eine Gruppe.


----------



## Dogarn (18. April 2011)

Ich Tanke! Jäger auch?

Falsch!
den Jäger sind nicht die einzigen, die instantpullen wollen.
Ich habe gestern eine Gruppe im Vortexgipfel angeführt bestehend aus:
Einem Priesterheiler
Einem Jäger
Einem Magier
Einem Hexer
und meiner Wenigkeit.
Die drei DDs waren mittelmäßig equipt man sah ihnen an, dass sie frisch 85 waren. Der Jäger trug sogar Stoffhandschuhe aus dem AH, weil diese ihm das Itemlevel gaben, damit er in Heros kann...
Und jeder pullte wie wild.

Taktik Eins:
Sterben lassen.
Das habe ich rigeros getan. Dannach hat man mich als miserablen Tank beschimpft, und dass Dks sowieso die Gimpklasse schlechthin sei, und ORKdks die Krönung wären.
- und - ergiebt - also macht Dumm und Dumm Narrenfreiheit.
Flüsternd sprach ich mich mit dem Heiler ab. Keine Heilung für Ninjapuller, kein abspotten, kein gar nichts.
Sie mussten sich selbst helfen.
Schafften sie nicht.
Aber sie kamen auf die Idee die Pets des Hexers und Jägers als Tank einzusetzen, wobei die Meister als Heiler fungieren, und der Magier alles umnatzen sollte...

In Vortexgipfel hero...

Nunja. Irgendwiekamen wir dann doch durch, und den Endboss haben Heiler und ich dann alleine gemacht weil die drei von der Tankstelle noch nie was von einem Erdungsfeld gehört hatten.

aber es geht auch anders:
Ein anderer Tag. eine andere Instanz eine andere Gruppe.
Ich finde mich in Grim Batol wieder. Schwarze Drachen fliegen umher, der Zwillichthammerklan treibt hier sein Unwesen.
An meiner seite sehe ich drei liebliche Blutelfinnen und eine Gobline.
Es könnte losgehen.
Aber bevor es losging kamen erst ein paar Nachrichten:
"Bin erst seit heute Mittag 85"
"Meine erste Hero"
"Weiß nicht, wie gut ich heile"
Und alles starrt hoffnungsvoll auf mich...
Ja, Tank zu sein ist manchmal schwer.
Grim Batol erwies sich als tückisch. Die Erste Elitegegnergruppe hieb mich von den Socken, ein Instantkill.
Ja Instant!
Ich war 100% geheilt hatte Tanzende Runenwaffe an (60% mehr Parry) und trotzdem Instant.
Der Kampflog schwieg mir entgegen.

Meine weibliche Begleitung starb ebenfalls.
schade eigentlich.
aber man rappelte sich wieder auf und kämpfte sich den Weg zu den Drachen frei.
Man zählte nach:
Eins...zwei...drei...vier Drachen!
VIER Drachen? Für eine Gruppe aus FÜNF Leuten?
Ja, Grim Batol wollte uns zeigen wie armselig wir doch sind...
Mittelmang wurde gebombt, oft daneben und die troggs im Mittelteil waren das Hauptziel der Damen...

Irgendwann waren wir doch beim ertsen Boss...ähm...Geistheiler...
Aber mit Biernachschub und Teamwork haben wir den general zu Boden schicken können! Hurra!

Wir betreten die Schmiede, Der Schmiedemeister ist weit weg, ich pulle den ersten Gronn.
Ich tanke wie eine Sau, ziehe ihn zurück, die drei Menschen casten und bleiben wo sie sind, der Boss kommt näher...

...und added.

Hallo geistheiler. Lang nicht gesehen!

Erneut weht uns die Hitze der Schmiede entgegen. Diesmal mit Killreihenfolge. Erst die Schönen, dann das Biest.
Und es klappte. Der boss lag tatsächlich auf dem Boden.
Die Gobline aber auch. Die Dame mochte Feuer nicht so sehr, das Schild hat sie versengt.
Der Gang zum nächsten Boss. In jeder Gruppe steht so ein Blauer Oger der einen lustigen Skill mit Namen "Fleischmühle" hat.
Und genau durch die drehte er immer und immer wieder die Todesritterin meines Vertrauens.

Die Gute starb in (fast) jeder Mobgruppe.

aber tapfer kämpften wir uns weiter vor, Der dritte Boss stand vor uns. Ich machte mir noch ein Bier auf.

Das war der Kerl mit den Feueradds, dem Feuerdrachen und dem Feuerbitzen.
Der albtraum der Gobline.
Ich mach es kurz:
3 Wipes, die Gobline hat nie überlebt.
2 Resets, EINMAL hat die Gobline überlebt.
Dann Kill! Nur ich und die superheilerin standen noch.
"Den Schutzgeist habe ich geil gesetzt"
JA HAST DU MEIN SCHATZ!
Du hast mich und damit uns gerettet und Dragha küsste endlich den Boden.

Er ließ sogar meine Tankschultern fallen, aber ich Depp hatte vor der Instanz die Schulterstücke für Gerechtigkeitspunkte gekauft.................
Noch ein Bier. Mittlerweile waren zwei Stunden ins Land gezogen.

Wir prügelten uns zum Endboss durch. Konsequent starb die todesritterin weiter, und als drei Gruppen addeten musste auch ich meine gute freundin, die Geistheilerin, ein weiteres Mal besuchen.

Endboss. Der, den sie Erudax nennen.
Wir haben ihn schieß angeguckt und er hat uns erledigt.
Hallo Geistheiler, das war mein Letzer Besuch.
denn nun zeigte unsere Heilerin ihr wahres Gesicht:
"Tank beachte das: dann machst du das!
Addheilungen unterbrechen! Killt die und sofort wieder auf den Boss! Und in die Mitte vom Sturm stellen!"
Und hey! Der Boss lag! Ohne tote und ohne Kratzer!
Zweieinhalb Stunden Grim Batol...eine Kiste Bier und unzählige an nerven...das alles hats mich gekostet.

Aber für so freundliche Leute habe ich das gern gemacht und mache es gern wieder.

(Das war die versprochene Danksagung. Und meine liebe Gobline (Ich darf bei buffed keine Namen schreiben) Pass aufs Feuer auf)

Back to topic:

Es gibt die und die. Mit den einen amcht es Spaß, mit den anderen tut man sich schwer. Es liegt nicht an Tanks oder DDs es zu ändern zu wollen oder zu sagen "Ich will das aber so" man muss aus der Situation das beste machen.


----------



## FireMage-Dima (18. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Habe mir nur die ersten drei Posts durchgelesen. Aber das genügt schon:

Die Assage: "Ich habe dann direkt geleavt" ist schon Mal ein Grund dafür, das viele Rnd-Grp erst gar nicht den Endboss sehen und auch dafür, das WoW und dessen Community heute auf dem untersten Niveau angelangt sind.

Wie der Healer (zu dessen Aussage ich gleich noch komme) schon gesagt hat, kann alles mögliche der Grund dafür gewesen sein, dass Hunters Liebling drauf los gehüpft ist. Ein Mal nachfragen und die DD`s höflich um Nachsicht bitten genügt schon, um heile und vor Allem mit dem nötigen Spaß durch ne Hc zu kommen.

Auch ich spiele einen Tank als Twink. Recht erfolgreich. Und JA! Der Tank gibt das Tempo vor. Nicht der Healer! Der Tank markt, entscheidet CC`s usw. ABER ein GUTER TANK achtet auch auf Mana der Healer UND der DD`s . Gerade letzteres wird häufig unterschätzt. Den stehen Hexer und Mage ohne Mana und CD`s da, ist der Dmg gleich Null und sogar ein Trash kann zum virtuellen Tod führen.

Ich persönlich schaue mir gerne zunächst das Equip des Healers an, bevor ich das Tempo entscheide. Ich erlebe in letzterZeit auch häufiger Deadmine-Rund in 25 mins. Weil ein Schami zB. mit gutem Equip ohne die Hilfe des blauen Saftes zu heilen scheint ;-) .

Da rusht man in Null komma Nix durch.

Doch auch mit Healern ohne besonders gutem Equip lässt sich eine Hero ohne Probleme bewältigen. Man nutzt eben den /p-Channel und lässt ihm und ihm Zeit. Die DD`s werden nicht ohne Tank und Healer los stürmen. Und wenn doch, haben diese das Nachsehen :-) .

PS: Habe gerade den Thread von Dogarn gelesen u nd muss sagen: SOLCHE LEUTE SOLLTE ES HÄUFIGER GEBEN!

Nicht nur nett geschrieben, sondern auch Ausdauer gezeigt. So sollte ein Tank sein. Denn erinnert euch mal an Classic. Da hatte es keinem etwas ausgemacht, nächte in Scholo zu verbringen. Bleibt nur zu sagen, schade das wir solche Leute nicht auf Seiten der Allianz haben   .


----------



## Grobolus (18. April 2011)

Kurz und Bündig:

Wer pullt, hat die Verantwortung.

Ich habe nichts dagegen wenn ein DD pullt, aber mit köpfchen und nicht nur mit knöpfchen. Eisfallen-Pulls/Sheeppull oder auch mal mit irreführung die gruppe um die ecke kommen lassen, kann sogar ganz praktisch sein.


Ich persönlich habe die schnautze voll von DDs die Pullen, während ich als tank gerade noch loote, der heiler so gut wie oom ist, oder ich in einer Gruppe noch einen Mob für CC-Marken will. Bestes Beispiel ist wohl die erste Mobgruppe im Vasjir 2 Heiler mit starken Healcasts und 2 Melees, hier eine Gruppe die nicht extrem hohen Schadensoutput hat und man gloppt ewig drauf rum wenn nicht ein Heal im CC ist. Leider ist das auch so eine Prestige-Gruppe wo gern ein DD schnell mal pullt, dass es endlich losgeht, während man als Tank noch wartet, weil der Heiler noch umspect. 

Unterm Strich: Lasst den Tank pullen, solange er nichts anderes sagt, dann gehts meist am schnellsten. Ist euch der Tank zu langsam, weist ihn doch einfach mal höfflich darauf hin ("Ey, noob, gib mal Gas oder L2P" = nicht freundlich!!!). Vor allem am Anfang der Ini mache ich z.B. immer etwas langsamer, um erstmal zu schauen, wie sieht es mit der Gruppe aus und passe dann die Geschwindigkeit der Gruppe an (Heal ist hier halt meist ausschlaggebender Faktor, heilt er Manaeffizient und hat er gutes Equip pulle ich auch mal gern, während die DDs noch mit dem letzten Mob beschäftigt sind, kommt er mit Manahaushalt nicht klar, mache ich halt mal gemütlich und zünde mir mal ne Zigarette an zwischen den Mobgruppen, eilt ja meist nicht).


----------



## Blackout1091 (18. April 2011)

Wie sagt man so schön? 
Ein normaler Tank hält die Aggro und ein guter Tank spielt dabei noch mit der Gruppe zusammen und weiß wann er seine CD´s benutzen muss 

Spiele selber Schutzkrieger und manchmal ist es echt nervig was die DD´s abziehen  Aber ich erlebe jedoch auch das es nur die Minderheit ist , oder eher gesagt die Leute vllt
mal einen Fehler machen , aber nicht extra oder Ratschläge annehmen.

Wenn man das alles berücksichtigt und auch Geduld bewahren kann komtm auch mal am Ende einer Instanz der Satz : "Hast gut getankt" Was mich persönlich sehr freut 

Leider findet man halt oft diese Konflikte zwischen DD´s und Tanks es wird imemr Idioten geben das wird man auch leider nicht ändern können ;/


----------



## Videorecordum (18. April 2011)

Aloha!

Ich spiele zwar im Moment NUR meinen Heilschamanen, aber kenne dieses leidige Thema auch von meinem Twinktank.
Meine Auffassung von Teamplay bzw. Aufgabenverteilung in einer Instanz ist dabei folgende:

1.) Tank eröffnet den Kampf  - Hierbei ist es egal ob gegen Trash oder Boss - ER weiss wann seine Fähigkeiten wie Spott/Herausfordernder Ruf etc. einsatzbereit sind. Somit gibt ER ( unter Beachtung von Punkt 2) das Tempo vor.

2.) Tank hat  auf den Manavorrat des Heiler zu achten BEVOR er pullt - ein Punkt was unteranderem einen guten von einem eher schlechteren Tank unterscheidet.

3.) Tank hat dafür zu sorgen, daß sich Boss/Trashmobs bei IHM befinden wenn diese sterben - unter Verwendung, all der Ihm zu Verfügung stehenden Fähigkeiten.

4.) DDs haben dafür zu sorgen, daß dem Tank das Erreichen von Punkt 3  möglich ist - Also Eisfalle/Bann/Sheep/Frosch/Shackle/etc. auf Befehl oder Anweisung des Tanks und ein Auge auf Omen haben ( ist ned wirklich schwer ).

5.) DDs haben dafür zu sorgen das die Mobs "irgendwannmal" in der vorgebenen Reihenfolge sterben - hierbei setzt DERJENIGE Zeichen der eben mehr Erfahrung hat, Zeit hat oder nach Absprache.

6.) Heal hat dafür zu sorgen, das in ERSTER LINIE der Tank am Leben bleibt ( Da ja alle Mobs bei Ihm sein und auch bleiben sollten und NUR Ihn kloppen sollten )  - in 2ter Linie er selbst und in 3ter Linie die DDs.

Ich hab einige Instanzen schon hintermich gebracht ( in meinem 6 Jahren in der Welt der Kriegskunst ) und nur bei Wenigen eine Abweichung dieser "Richtlinien" oder "inoffiziellen Regeln" feststellen müssen.
Es liegt einzig und allein an der mangelnden Kommunikation oder eben der Bereitschaft dazu.
Ein kurzes Ansagen VOR dem ersten Pull in einer Ini wie zB.:  *ICH Tank - Ich pulle oder sag an WANN zu pullen - bei Nichteinhaltung warte nur ICH max.1 min auf den nächsten Invite *sollte Warnung genug sein. 

Und wenn jemand meint, als DD pullen zu müssen weil ers ja eilig hat, darf gerne mal den Weg vom Geistheiler zum Instanzeingang zu Fuss beschreiten. 
Auch mehrmals wenn er gerne "wandert".
Egal ob Tank oder Heiler -> Zitat: "Alle Fähigkeiten grad CD ...Sry..."

Schönen Tag noch


----------



## Månegarm1 (18. April 2011)

Hallo kurz mal zum Thema Aggro ziehende DD´s und Co. 

Ich hab einen Dudu Heiler mitlerweile ganz ordendlich Equiped, grundsätzlich mache ich nach dem Hallo erstmal jeden DD darauf aufmerksam, dass er wenn er die Aggro zieht diese auch behalten darf .... und damit auch stirbt weil ich ihn dann nicht heile. Schreckt schonmal ab und die dds halten sich meist schonmal vorsichtig mit der Aggro hinterm Tank. Zum zweiten kommt meine grundsatzregel hinzu wenn ein DD (meist meeles) mehr schaden frist als der tank bzw ich fast mehr mana für den dd ausgeben muss als für den tank ... stirbt der meele (heilung wird eingestellt). Beim ersten mal wenn er fragt warum erklär ich ihm noch bei weiteren verfehlungen lernt er es schon irgendwann. 

Ich kann sehr wohl als Heiler erkennen ob jemand ausversehen schaden nimmt oder ob ihm die Grüne suppe in der er gerade steht egal ist, weil der heiler wirds schon richten.

Und nicht das ich was gegen DD´s hätte, ich spiele eigentlich einen Hexer, und den Dudu nur als Twink.
P.s ich weiss auch das mein Hexer CC kann nicht nur DD wessen sich andere meiner Gattung (DD´s) auch mal wieder erinnern sollten. (Zitat: Wie Gedankenkontrolle das such ich nicht raus, das hab ich das letze mal Nax gebraucht./ Wie Fearglyphe da kann ich ja kein Schaden machen wenn ich dauernd auf den Fear aufpassen muss etc.)

Und gegen alle Meinungen ist man durch eine Ini schneller durch wenn man mit CC arbeitet als wenn man das nicht tut.

Naja und das wichtigste, der umgangston aber dagegen kann mann leider nichts machen, nur nett und freundlich sein und bei bedarf kicken.


----------



## Neneko89 (18. April 2011)

Galanhead schrieb:


> Verstehe die Aufregung nicht....
> 
> Wer Aggro hat kann sie behalten...
> 
> ...



Genauso seh ich das auch wenn ich mit meinen DD Chars unterwegs bin.  Aber als Tank versuch ich immer die >Aggro wieder zurückzuholen, was bisher eigentlich auch immer geklappt hat (Krieger 77 seit level 10 auf Tank )


----------



## Benon (18. April 2011)

Ich komme eigentlich gut in Heros klar, in allen 3 Ausrichtungen: Tank, Heiler, DD. Pullen hängt von jeder mobgrp ab und nicht immer pullt der Tank (viel spaß bei den gleinen Goblins im Thron der Gezeiten vor Erudax  )

Die einzigen Leute die mich in einer RandomHero so tierisch nerven wie sonst keiner: DIE ARSCHKRIECHER!

Ich verdeutliche das ganze mal an einem Beispiel: 

Ich (Hexer, Level 82) und eine Gruppe (bestehend aus einem DK-Tank, einem Priesterheiler, einem Magier sowie ein Schami) machen den Thron der Gezeiten unsicher. 
Erste Mobgrp: Der Fight dauert mehrere Minuten, da die beiden Heiler sich immer wieder Hochheilen. Der Tank hat nur Totenkopf markiert und meint Totenkopf einfach umbursten und gut.

Nach dem 4-minütigen Fight sagt der Tank: warum hat das solange gedauert bis Totenkopf down war?

Meine antwort:" Weil keiner die Heals unterbrochen hat. Ich kann es nicht, aber es sind 3 Klassen dabei die es können. (dazu postete ich die Recountliste über die Unterbrechungen, genau..0)
Hätte einer von euch Unterbrochen wäre es schneller gegangen.

"Wtf, nix unterbrechen umbursten und gut", kam dann vom DK-Tank.

Naja ums abzukürzen, die Diskussion schaukelte sich hoch und er antwortete nur noch mit Beleidigungen während ich nur versuchte ihm die Situation zu erklären und warum er falsch liegt. 

JETZ KOMMTS: Ich flog aus der Ini. Statt dazu zu stehen das der Tank falsch lag stimmten mindestens 2 der anderen Spieler zu mich zu kicken. Ich muss nicht immer alles ausdiskutieren, nur wenn man es dann nicht lassen kann mich zu beleidigen führe ich den Dialog halt fort.
Diese Spieler sind für mich die schlimmsten, die Leuten im Unrecht auch noch recht geben. Vor allem bei Kickvotes. Ein neuer Tank hätte nur n paar Minuten gedauert, schlimm schlimm.


----------



## Annovella (18. April 2011)

Solche Situation gibt es zur genüge, gebe dir schon recht und finde es auch blöd wie sich einige verhalten, jedoch muss ich dir hierbei nicht recht geben:



PMB schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung sogar der Überzeugung das sich alles nach dem Tank richten sollte und nicht umgekehrt! Er sagt wann es losgeht. Und nicht irgendwelche JÄGER oder sonstige !!
> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Nehmt mehr Rücksicht!!!!



Denn: 
1. Es gibt auch tanks die einfach nur tanken wollen und nicht den Gruppenanführer machen wollen, natürlich hat der Tank zuerst zu pullen bzw. mit ggf. Absprache für CC wie Eisfalle/Sheep/Sap. Jedoch muss das nicht immer nur der Tank ansagen, dazu sollte jeder befähigt sein UND ernst genommen werden.
2. Rücksicht nehmen? Finde ich gut, auch für tanks, natürlich. Aber man sollte auch mehr rücksicht nehmen auf jeden Spieler, es gibt auch DD´s die z.B. noch nicht viel Erfahrung in der und der Instanz(auf Hero) haben und auch schnell überlesen werden, wenn sie fragen wie ein Boss geht/was zutun ist und einfach gepullt wird ohne ihm zu sagen was er machen muss. 

Aber Menschen sind nicht geboren worden um in Frieden zusammen zu leben, das siehst du in WoW(also am sozialen ethischen Verhalten in z.B. Randominstanzen) sowie auch im realen Leben, ansonsten würde es wohl kaum Kriege geben und der gleichen mehr.


----------



## Grobolus (18. April 2011)

@Banon

Glaub da kannst dich bei der Gruppe glücklich schätzen geflogen zu sein :-) Das Unterbrechen im aktuellen Hero-Content eine der gefragtesten Fähigkeiten ist (> DPS) ist bei vielen Spielern noch nicht angekommen. Vor ca. 2 Wochen war ich (Priest-Heal) mit RND-Tank (Pala) unterwegs. 1. Boss Thron d. Gezeiten (DDs: Jäger, Druide, Shadow). Der Cast der Lady geht jedesmal durch und haut den Tank auf 10 % life. Schaue ich mir 2 x an und poste "/P Cast bitte unterbrechen", nach weiteren 2 x "/p Pala, unterbrechen!!!". In den Addphasen wurde nur eine Sturmhexe CCt (Eisfalle), das Melee Add wurde vom Tank gepackt und die zweite Sturmhexe nach ca. 3-5 Sek. auch auf Tank (dazwischen mal schön paar casts auf mich). 

Naja, Ende von der Geschichte, in der zweiten Add-Phase war ich oom, ein "/p anregen bitte" wurde ignoriert, mich zerpflückte eine Sturmhexe (gegenheilen durch oom nichtmehr möglich). DDs (2 Stück, einer blieb mal im weißen Void) und Tank schaften noch die Addphase (Battle-Rezz hatte Druide anscheinend nicht geskillt *g*) und Wipten als Boss wieder da war (wurde natürlich auch wieder cast nicht unterbrochen). Nachdem alle wieder in der Insanz waren kamm auch promt in Party-Channel "Heal, warum warst du oom?" vom Tank, ich konnte mir die Antwort "/p weil du weder Unterbrochen hast noch Adds eingesammelt hast, die meinen deinen Heiler einen Kopf kürzer zu machen". Es folgte die Antwort vom Pala: "Wir haben niemanden dabei der unterbrechen kann und keinen 2. CC!!!" woraufhin er direkt die Grp-Verlassen hat. Nach rel. kurzer Suche hatten wir neuen Tank (ebenfalls Pala), muss allerdings ein cheater gewessen sein, denn erkonnte sowohl unterbrechen als auch 2 Adds an sich binden :-) Die Ini klappte dann sehr gut.

Gruß


----------



## urk0815 (18. April 2011)

Immer wieder genial.  

"ich bin Tank ich entscheide." 

Komisch ich habe nie irgendwo Unterschrieben das ich mir automatisch vom Tank die Spielweise hab vorschreiben zu lassen. 
Glücklicherweise hab ich ganz selten so arrogante Vertreter eures Berufszweiges dabeigehabt. 

Eine Random Ini wird mit 5 Leuten gefüllt und du als Tank bist da nur 20% nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Und soweit ich weiß leben wir nach demokratischen Grundsätzen (zumindest wenn man den Politiker trauen kann). 

Für die Tanks denen es an Intelligenz zum bis 3 zählen fehlt. Soll heißen, die Gruppe entscheidet mehrheitlich wie gespielt wird. Dazu kann man sich einer tollen Erfindung namens KOMMUNIKATION bedienen. Setzt hier aber grundlegende Schreibkenntnisse vorraus.

diese Liste (zitiert von etwas weiter oben)
1.) Tank eröffnet den Kampf 
2.) Tank hat auf den Manavorrat des Heiler zu achten BEVOR er pullt
3.) Tank hat dafür zu sorgen, daß sich Boss/Trashmobs bei IHM befinden wenn diese sterben
4.) DDs haben dafür zu sorgen, daß dem Tank das Erreichen von Punkt 3 möglich ist 
5.) DDs haben dafür zu sorgen das die Mobs "irgendwannmal" in der vorgebenen Reihenfolge sterben
6.) Heal hat dafür zu sorgen, das in ERSTER LINIE der Tank am Leben bleibt 

sollte bis auf Punkt 1 (der nach abstimmung varieren kann) eigentlich dem spielerischem Grundverständnis entsprechen.

Ach ja und weil immer sogern in diesem zusammenhang auf den Huntern rumgehackt wird. 

Das Autoschussproblem ist ein Problem auf Seiten Blizzards. 
Ein Eisfallenpull ist um einiges einfacher wenn der Hunter pullt. ( Auch wird möchten entspannt durch die Ini nicht nur du)
Wenn Pets quer pullen kann es auch daran liegen das fear/stun/pat vom Tank nicht richtig eingschätzt oder zu nah sind. (aus 2 Metern Entfernung solltest du das leichter einschätzen können als wir aus 40  ) 
und btw an die etwas arrogantere Fraktion. Ich und der Heiler entscheidet ob ich ne trashgruppe überlebe nich du als Tank.


----------



## Gnorfal (18. April 2011)

PMB schrieb:


> Hallo Buffis,
> 
> 
> Durch meine neue Arbeitsstelle komme ich nur noch relativ selten zum WOW zocken. Somit bringt es mit sich das ich nur über eine geringe INI Erfahrung verfüge. Wenn es mir doch mal gelingt ein bißchen Zeit dafür zu haben, wird es einen gleich wieder vermiest :-(
> ...



Du Leavst, weil 2 Leute sterben, weil der Jäger sein Pet auf einen Mob schickt? (vielleicht sogar unbeabsichtigt?)
Und Du verlangst mehr Rücksicht?

i lol´ed hard

/vote 4 close, xter Thread zum Thema: Alle ausser mir doof...


----------



## Dragon02031987 (18. April 2011)

ich spiel selber atm nen jäger als twink und muss sagen das problem mit dem autoshot musste ich schon schmerzlich spüren^^

folgende situation:
schwarzfelshöhlen wir stehen vor der tussi mit den adds ich will den boss ins target nehmen mit der linken maustaste und was passiert mein hunter ballert los pet stürmt auf den boss als mein pfeil in traf und ich wurde geflamt was das solle

ich natürlich im freundlichen ton versucht das zu erklären und bekomm zu hören "wenn du deine klasse net spielen kannst lass es" und kurz drauf hieß es "dann mach halt autoschuss aus" 
in dem moment fragte ich mich wie man den denn ausmachen kann 

seit dem hab ich mir angewöhnt die mobs erst anzuklicken wenn der tank pullt 

natürlich könnte es auch meine maus gewesen sein die da gesponnen hat aber sowas sollte dann schon auch in anderen situationen/programmen vorkommen oder?^^


----------



## Cantharion (18. April 2011)

mein erster Gedanke nachdem ich den Beitrag des TEs gelesen habe: Siehe Foren-Avatar.


----------



## Kankru (18. April 2011)

PMB schrieb:


> ...war es mir zu blöd und ich dachte mir so...Ne Leute alles was recht ist. Ich leavte die Grp....
> 
> ...Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Nehmt mehr Rücksicht!!!!...



1. Ein Whipe und du machst nen leave? Kann doch mal passieren...

2. Mehr Rücksicht? Weil ein Spieler failed lässt du 4 Spieler in Stich, ohne Tank, nimm mal selber mehr Rücksicht!


----------



## Acid_1 (18. April 2011)

Mit dem Autohot ist es manchmal das Problem, dass wenn man vorher noch an nem Mob war und vor dem Tod des Mobs schon einen anderen Gegner anvisiert, dass dann der Autoshot weitergeht. 
Man sollte erstmal mit der Escape-Taste den Autoshot deaktivieren, bevor man einen anderen anvisiert.
Ein anderes Szenario ist auch, wenn ein Mob grade gestorben ist, während man einen Schuss aktiviert, dass dann ein anderer Gegner (im Worst Case eben ein Mob einer nahen gruppe) ausgewählt wird und der Autoshot weitergeht.

Das ist alles vermeidbar, kann aber passieren. Wenn dann aber ein Jäger (spiele selbst Hunter, zähle aber nicht zu der Sorte) ohne Rücksicht einfach alles angreift, weil er davon ausgeht, dass der Tank eine Gruppe nach der anderen ohne Pause durchpullt, ist es zwar Scheiße, kann man aber auch nichts machen. Kommt leider manchmal vor und man kann auch nicht von außen sehen, ob es gewollt ist oder nicht, also hat hier der Jäger zu meinem Bedauern die Arschkarte.


----------



## Thorekson (18. April 2011)

Muss ich Kankru zustimmen......
Jeder macht mal nen Fehler, und wenn nach einem Fehler gleich der Tank leavt zeigt das von keiner hohen sozialen Kompetenz vom Tank.
Ich kann als Heiler auch nicht einfach einen DD'ler nicht heilen nur weil er Aggro hat, auch wenn das viele so machen; Wenn die Grp dann auch noch wipet ist das Geschrei groß. 
" Warum hab ich keine Heilung bekommen....", " Du hattest Aggro..."  ----> Tank leavt, Grp löst sich meist komplett wieder auf weil keiner Lust hat ewig auf nen neuen Tank zu warten.
Und das Glücksspiel fängt von vorne an.


----------



## GarfieldX (18. April 2011)

Unabhänig von der Tatsache, dass ich auch "richtige" Tankklassen in Heros spiele: so als BM, mit Tankpet - ist das Pet oftmals single target einfacher zu heilen als n Spieler - je nach Mob und Skillung vom pet 

Also, JA - auch Hunter können (manches) tanken 

cu GarfieldX


----------



## sensêij1988 (18. April 2011)

Mir hat schon die ein oder andere Gruppe gedankt das ich bei Plattenhaut meine Schildkröte rausgeholt hab wenn der Tank das zeitliche gesegnet hat


----------



## Neritia (19. April 2011)

wieviele tanks sich eigentlich über dds beschweren und nur wenige dds über tanks 

ich muss ehrlich sagen, nachdem ich heute wieder mal getankt habe finde ich die arroganz von manchen heilern und tanks schlimm also wirklich schlimm 

ich spiele meinen tank seit lvl 80 als tank war vorher dd wird aber so gut wie nie gebraucht bei uns in der gilde als ersatz also hab ich mir tankgear zugelegt... und ich musste mir ned wirklich von nem heiler anhören warum ICH es ned schaffe das die meeles bei den lustigen wirbelmobs in grim batol keinen schaden bekommen  ich hab gelacht die dds die dabei waren, waren aus meiner gilde ... im gildenchat kam von einem der dds: wtf was für ein tschumpe  der genannte dd ist aber bei uns bekannt dafür ned wirklich aus aoe effekten rauszulaufen  stirbt sie halt öfters XD aber ihr machts spaß nachdem der 3. dd dem heal erklärte das nicht mein gear schuld ist an der situation sondern die dds die in aoe range stehen (wozu auch der heiler gehörte der einfach mal in in der mobgruppe drinnenstand) musste sich die gruppe am ende der instanz eine tolle beleidigung anhören ...

vorallem sehr gut da ich am anfang der ini meinte: an den heiler willst du mit cc oder ohne ich richt mich nach dir und meld dich wenn du kein mana hast oder so....
natürlich war das einer meiner lieblingskollegen der dann mit den worten ogogogog brauche kein cc rein da antwortete...

......

nun zu meinem hunterlein  mit dieser findet man mich nur noch selten in rnd inis... auf die punkte bin ich ned wirklich angewiesen und gear hab ich auch schon bis auf 1 teil komplett...ich helf aber dennoch gerne mal in hc aus just 4 fun ... ich achte dann natürlich peinlichst genau auf die tanks... und nunja... witzig was mir da alles unter die finger kommt ... ein tank der mal wieder alles pullt obwohl wir genügend cc dabei haben und dann nicht mal beim aktuellen ziel die aggro halten kann (auch wenn ich in den meisten inis wirklich nur autoshot afk draufhau ) der beste war einmal ein tank dem ich eben wegen seiner aggroprobleme vor jedem pull irreführung gegeben habe und der dann meinte: ich soll doch mit dem scheiß aufhören das bringt doch nix, er hält die aggro auch so ... rnd tanks überschätzen sich meiner meinung nach viel zu oft hoffnungslos ...

und nein ich gehöre nicht zu den imba roxxor hunter dps dds die nur drauholzen was das zeugs hält...die eisfalle an den beinen der heals gehört bei mir fast schon zum guten ton, man weiß ja nie was mal so passiert... ich kite auch während eines kampfes gerne mal einen pösen gefährlichen gegner in ne eisfalle oder einfach so durch die gegend... ich weiß was ich mir erlauben kann und das erlaube ich mir auch...

ich hab jedoch mit rnd inis aufgehört da es in 90% nur noch heißt ogogogog rein schnell durch fertig...ich hasse es wenn man mich stresst da passieren mir auch als tank oder heal fehler...aber eben auch als dd... und wenn mir ein rnd tank der nen fehler macht mit der meldung kommt: geh ich halt aus gruppe ich hab innerhalb der nächsten 30sek. wieder eine kann mir das ziemlich egal sein  ich frag einmal in meiner gilde nach und irgendeiner findet sich immer  und wenn es ein twink ist nur sind mir mittlerweile die twinktanks weitaus angenehmer durch ne ini zu bringen als manche hoheiten im dungeonfinder....

ich genieße da lieber die langatmigen abende in einem guten raid, mit den tanks meines vertrauens und den heilern meines vertrauens, und selbst ich habe schon mal unbeabsichtigt gepullt... ich hab mich entschuldigt, es wurde köstlichst gelacht, ein paar huntersprüche abgelassen und ferdisch ... meist können solche fehlerchen auch noch eine ganz lustige ini gruppe bedeuten ... es muss nicht immer gleich ein idiot hinter einem fehler stecken...


----------



## Swold (19. April 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Süß
> 
> Wieso hat der Tank die meiste Verantwortung? Ich tanke auch in Hcs und als Tank hast du eigentlich nix zu tun. Das is so öde als Tank. Der heiler hat das meiste zu tun, selbst die DDs haben bei den meisten Bossen mehr zu tun als der Tank. Und wieso teilt der Tank die CCs ein? Wenn ich als DD in ner grp bin makier ich meine ccs gern selber. Hat noch niemanden gestört im gegenteil viele sind froh wenn jemand anders makiert.



Die Aussage, dass der Tank "nix zu tun hat" ist fast schon unverschämt. 
Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die DDs eben nicht ihre Ziele selber markieren geschweige denn überhaupt ihre CC Fähigkeiten nutzen, wenn man sie als Tank nicht einteilt. Dass du dies tust, ehrt dich, ist aber bei weitem kein Standard. Die meisten DDs spielen einfach drauflos, ohne markierte Ziele nimmt jeder gerne seinen eigenen Mob. Das zusammenziehen erledigt der Tank. Zieht der Heiler Aggro, ist es in der Regel eben nicht der DD, der ihn "rettet", sondern es ist wieder der Tank, der ja eigentlich "nix zu tun" hat. Damit diese Situationen nicht auftreten gebe ich (der Tank!) die Richtung vor, sage, welches Ziel zuerst gelegt wird, wer in welchem CC kommt und so weiter. Warum? Weil es sonst keiner macht. Aber das ist okay, wenn ich darauf keine Lust hätte, würd ich DD spielen...

Soviel zu "Süß".


----------



## Loina (19. April 2011)

uiui da meldet sich ein imba tank,alles öde bla bla ^^

wieso gibt es dann so wenig tanks freundchen???

weil es zu öde ist was????


spiele selbst tank,und wenn ich in einer hero gehe ist den heilern öde.
Weil ich meine sache gut mach.

ich denke mir mal du spielst bestimmt kein tank sondern ein schurke lev 80 weil er noch kein cata geschenkt bekommen,namens Rougeroxxer natürlich mit 3-4 sonderzeichen drin,
und willst hier erzählen wie doof doch das tanken ist.

Mag sein das es für ein anständigen tank locker von der Hand geht,aber ein neuling hat da schon mehr probleme.


----------



## Peloquin (19. April 2011)

PMB schrieb:


> Hallo Buffis,
> 
> 
> Durch meine neue Arbeitsstelle komme ich nur noch relativ selten zum WOW zocken. Somit bringt es mit sich das ich nur über eine geringe INI Erfahrung verfüge. Wenn es mir doch mal gelingt ein bißchen Zeit dafür zu haben, wird es einen gleich wieder vermiest :-(
> ...




Jo ist leider schon normal. In Low inis (cata non heros) wird mir als Tank auch regelmässig was weggerollt (Tank Zeugs halt). Ist aber nicht schlimm ich machs jetzt einfach genauso. Einfach auf alles rollen was geht. Beispiel ich bin als DD Schami in den Schwarzfelshöhlen wo viel Healschami zeugs dropt. Najut, dann roll ich halt auch da rauf und sagt 2nd spec heal. Letztens hat uns son scheiß Retrispacken (uns mir DD Dk und einem DD Krieger) jemand die weißfinnenaxt weggerollt <---ja ist doch richtig? Nee weil er war nicht Retri er war unser heiler und meinter er wäre retri.

Mit anderen Worten es wird immer eine Ausrede mehr geben als Du als gutmütiger Spieler argumente hast. Die Leute sind einfach stinkend dreißt - obs in WoW ist oder aber z. B. wenn ein Zug hällt und die Leute erst aussteigen. Ich machs dann immer so das ich die Leute (gerade so Schulblagen, Business Tussis und Rentner) einfach umlaufe dann liegen sie aufm Rücken schauen ganz verduzt ich beug mich runter und sag: ihnen hat doch bestimmt schonmal jemand gesagt das man um in einer Flasche neues Wasser zu füllen, das alte erstmal auskippen muss oder?

Argumentativ hast Du keine Chance die Leute sind absolut dreißt und glaube das Richtige zu tun.

Gruß

Peloquin


----------



## ufzu (19. April 2011)

Das is ja wirklich nen Mimimi Thread :-)

Das mit dem Jäger kann echt alles gewesen sein,verklickt,Pet nicht zurück gestellt weil man vorher im PvP unterwegs war,verguckt (man dachte alle wären bereit).

Is mir mit meinem Jäger auch schon nen paar mal passiert,ab in die Ini und die erste nahe Mobgruppe wurde von meinem Pet angestürmt,was solls,da gabs nen "sry Pet vergessen zurück zu stellen" und gut wars.
Gestern war wieder so nen Tank-tuftuf-getue-Tag,ich sah das die Gruppe bereit war,Eisfalle geschleudert und was passiert ? Der Tank hockt sich hin und schaut zu wie sich die Gruppe abmüht da was draus zu machen.
Der Tank heulte rum und verwies andauernd auf mich "bla bla der Jäger,bla bla Falle,bla bla ich Pulle" und ein DD oder sogar der Heiler meinte gleich "pass mal auf,das is mir sowas von egal,du als Tank solltest schon so viel Selbstbewusstsein haben aus einem "fehlpull" was zu machen,also die gruppe zu schützen".(hab das mal nen bissel gut umschrieben da die Worte von demjenigen nen bissel härter waren)

Wenn ein DD Aggro zieht,okay wenn der Heiler meint er hat nicht genug Mana um sich auch noch um ihn zu kümmern,okay lässt er ihn halt sterben (würde mich als DD auch nicht stören da ich auch weiß wie es ist zu heilen) aber wenn der Tank sich hin setzt und somit die GANZE Gruppe auf dem gewissen hat,dann ist das unverantwortlich.
Sollte dem Tank das zuviel werden,dann bescheid sagen von wegen "wenn ich sage "go" dann Eisfalle" und gut is,sollte das ein Dd bzw Jäger in diesem Fall nicht kapieren dann Kick.
Aber die Gruppe zu leaven geht echt nicht.
Gestern auch so nen Fall dabei gehabt,bei Ozruk (heißt der glaub ich im Steinernen Kern) ,der Tank Pullt den Boss OBWOHL noch so nen großer Mob vor dem Boss rumgelaufen ist,tja der Tank stand alleine am Boss weil wir anderen nicht vorgehen konnten wegen dem Mob,der Tank raffte es nach einer kurzen Zeit und holte sich den Mob auch noch an die Backe,natürlich bekam er dadurch zu viel Schaden und starb,er schrieb dann nur noch "sry hab Raid" und ging off,wir mussten zusehen wie wir mit dem gepullten zurecht kamen.
Ich meine,wie kommt man drauf,mitten im Pull meinen zu müssen,das man doch weg müsse ?
Also solche Schwiegermutter-Tanks möchte ich nicht all zu lange in einer Ini haben,da warte ich lieber noch nen paar minuten auf den nächsten !

PS zum Thema Wegrollen:

Gestern auch dabei gehabt,der Tank macht Gier und nen Platten DD macht darauf Bedarf auf nen Tank Item.
Der Tank regt sich übelst auf "bla bla Tank Item und bla bla du hast kein Recht darauf zu würfeln",aber wir haben ihn erstmal alle darauf hingewiesen das er KEIN Bedarf gemacht hat,er hat es dann auch eingesehen und sich entschuldigt.
Weggewürfelt wird jedem mal was,als Jäger wird mir auch mal nen Item von einem Melee Schami weggewürfelt,aber so is nun mal das Leben.
Wenn dir was als Tank weggefürfelt wird,dann bleib stehen und diskutier das aus,die meisten geben dir das Item dann weil sie auch noch durch die Ini durch wollen oder mach dir nen Makro was du am Anfang der Ini postest und in dem drin steht "Tank Items gehören mir,sollte ich keinen Bedarf haben darf es sich ein anderer Plattenträger nehmen" und fertsch !


----------



## Anvy (19. April 2011)

Swold schrieb:


> Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die DDs eben nicht ihre Ziele selber markieren geschweige denn überhaupt ihre CC Fähigkeiten nutzen,


Ich habe CC eigenständig genutzt, als Heiler und als DD.Ich habe dann markiert und geschrieben, was ich CC, wenn jedoch der Tank der Meinung ist, dass wäre nicht nötig haut er dieses dreist raus und meine Frage nachdem "Warum" er es getan hat, wird nicht beantwortet. Könnte ja vllt. trotz der  dicken Markierung übersehen worden sein. Das Spiel zieht sich durch die halbe HC bis ich keine Lust mehr habe. Mittlerweile nervt mich sowas einfach nur noch, deswegen lasse ich es auch sein. Es gab da letztens eine Ausnahme, wo der tank am Anfang geschrieben hatte, dass er noch nicht so gut ist und ich ihm meinem CC anbot. Ich denke das geht einigen so, da ich es auch bereits von anderen gehört habe.

Was ich nicht ganz verstehe, warum direkt 'fertig gemacht' wird, weil er sofort geleavt ist. Er ist vllt. aus Panik geleavt. Für mich total nachvollziehbar, wenn man das erste Mal tankt und es direkt so anfängt. Ein bisschen Übung und er hätte es in den Griff bekommen. Zudem brauch man ein bisschen Ahnung von den Klassen, hier z.B. das mit dem Autoschuss so einiges schief gehen kann. Leaven ist nicht die Lösung bei sowas. Ersteinmal nachfragen. Wenn eine Entschuldigung kommt, dann ist es ok. Hatten letztens einen Jäger dabei, der es mehrfach vergeigt hat und sich jedesmal entschuldigt hat, dass es einfach nicht sein Tag sei. Wenn wirklich so ein Dauerpuller dabei ist, der es extra macht, dann kick ihn mit der Nachricht "Er oder ich".

Vllt. wäre es auch gut, wenn du erstmal mit der Gilde gehst. Die sollten verständlicher sein, als so manche rnd. Grp..


----------



## MasterCrain (19. April 2011)

Swold schrieb:


> Die Aussage, dass der Tank "nix zu tun hat" ist fast schon unverschämt.
> Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die DDs eben nicht ihre Ziele selber markieren geschweige denn überhaupt ihre CC Fähigkeiten nutzen, wenn man sie als Tank nicht einteilt. Dass du dies tust, ehrt dich, ist aber bei weitem kein Standard. Die meisten DDs spielen einfach drauflos, ohne markierte Ziele nimmt jeder gerne seinen eigenen Mob. Das zusammenziehen erledigt der Tank. Zieht der Heiler Aggro, ist es in der Regel eben nicht der DD, der ihn "rettet", sondern es ist wieder der Tank, der ja eigentlich "nix zu tun" hat. Damit diese Situationen nicht auftreten gebe ich (der Tank!) die Richtung vor, sage, welches Ziel zuerst gelegt wird, wer in welchem CC kommt und so weiter. Warum? Weil es sonst keiner macht. Aber das ist okay, wenn ich darauf keine Lust hätte, würd ich DD spielen...
> 
> Soviel zu "Süß".




Vieleicht liegt es daran das ich als Dk tanke wer weiß. Man rennt mit dnd in die mobs verteilt die krankheiten und herzstoß und kochendes blut erledigen den rest. Habe noch nie gesehen das mir mal nen mob wegrennt. Ist verleicht bei anderen Tank klassen anders. Und grad in 90% der Bosskämpfe in den Inis steht man als Tank nur rum.


----------



## Ayundûr (19. April 2011)

Immer diese blöden Tipps "lass ihn sterben". Als ob das funktionieren würde. Denn im Normalfall sorgt ein solcher Pull für Hektik - Fuchs im Hühnerstall - und der Heiler geht dann auch drauf.

Aber mal was ganz anderes.
Du willst mehr Respekt / Rücksicht, leavest aber sofort, nach einer einzigen Aktion, die GRP?

Und vor allem: Du hast keine Chance die Gruppe unter Kontrolle zu bekommen? Oo 
Wenn du den Mob, den der Hunter gepullt hat, erstmal ignorierst und dich den anderen (die i.d.R. nebeneinanderherlaufen) zuwendest, AoE-Spottest, dann ist doch alles i.O.? Es sollte nichtmal schwer sein, den Hunter per Single-Spot auch zu retten, wenn du das willst^^ Nach dem AoE-Spot einfach Schockwelle (bzw. DnD oder eben Weihe) reingesetzt und zumindest die rennen nicht quer durch die Grp. 
Natürlich ist das viel unnötiger Aufwand, den du ohne den Hunter-Pull nicht gehabt hättest, aber wenn du sowas nicht unter Kontrolle bekommst, dann warst du genauso unkonzentriert wie der Hunter beim Pull^^

Und um das klarzustellen, das ist kein DD-Mimi, ich spiele selbst Tank und rege mich auch auf, wenn mich jemand hetzt. Aber das sag ich dem dann und wenn ers dann immernoch nicht lassen kann gibts Votekick (wenn er denn mal funktioniert^^). 

Es gibt übrigens auch das Gegenbeispiel, nämlich Tanks die pullen, während der Healer oom ist. Aber heute wird ja generell viel zu wenig getippt, man könnte für 'ne HC ja 3min länger brauchen als geplant...


Edit: @ MasterCrain: So ein Schwachfug^^ 
Nicht, dass ich finde, dass ein Tank viel zu tun habe - aber ein DD hat noch viel weniger zu tun, findest nicht? 
Im allgemeinen in HCs was müssen DDs tun?

CC, Rotation / Prioliste fahren, aus Feuer/Einstürzen raus und bei einem Boss kiten. 

Als Tank darfst du 

Markings setzen, Prioliste fahren, aus Feuer/Einstüzen raus, Bosse wegdrehen, Fähigkeiten beachten (Ozruk, diverse Bosse in BSF, Hohepriesterin). 

Mal ganz davon zu schweigen, dass viele DDs mit Unterbrechen (TdG, 2.Boss Schwarzfels) total überfordert sind. 


Aber sonst stimme ich dir zu. Wenn keiner Pullt oder andere Dummheiten macht, ist tanken auch nicht stressig


----------



## delacr0ix (19. April 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich hasse diese Tanks, die immer einen riesen Aufstand machen, wenn nicht alle auf sie warten oder man etwas macht, was sie nicht wollen. Die machen dann einen auf beleidigt und tanken nichtmehr. Schlimm, sowas. Wahrscheinlich zurückzuführen auf Minderwertigkeitskomplexe
> 
> Ich hatte bisher Pala und DK Tank und mir ist es nie passiert, dass irgendein Hunter oder Pet gepullt hat. Man muss halt so schnell sein, dass bei den DD keine Langeweile aufkommt oder das Gefühl, dass es nicht schnell genug geht.



Wenn du immer allen anderen alles recht machen musst will ich lieber nicht wissen wo deine Komplexe liegen  
Aber gut wie auch immer das Thema Tank vs Gruppe und Heiler vs Gruppe existiert ja nun hier schon länger. 
Ich finde es als Tank auch nicht sonderlich dramatisch wenn mir mal ein DD die Aggro nimmt oder ähnliches. Was ich nur 
nicht leiden kann ist dieses rumgeheule wenn sie dann wieder im Dreck liegen. Ich finde wenn ein DD in einer Ini stirbt sollten
ihm gleich die Schreibrechte im Grpchannel aberkannt werden. Entweder er beleidigt den Tank,
 den Heiler, flamet die anderen DD das sie keinen Schaden machen oder aber alles zusammen.

Aber da wir Tanks ja jetzt einen Sonderbonus in Ini's bekommen freu ich mich schon auf Tanks a la Déâthvøîd und Stahlklöte die vorher wie jeder andere
Grenzdebile auch imba DD (nein damit meine ich nicht alle DD nur die meisten) gespielt haben. Ich glaub ich erstell mir mal nen Jäger und mach viele viele Randoms   

bis dahin und Kopf immer unten behalten  

Tante Edit mein das müsste noch gesagt werden.


----------



## Zuckerbub (19. April 2011)

einer muss die platte tragen, physisch und psychisch. Hauptsache lecker leckerli den Tanks vorwerfen damit sie sich schneller anmelden um das Tankdefizit zu kompensieren lol!!!! Ich wäre ja eher dafür, das bliz die spottfunktion bei allen tankklassen deaktiviert. Wer einmal agro hat wird sie unweigerlich behalten. Das wäre doch mal nen spass.

Ich habe gemerkt das Tank spielen auch eine veränderung im Verhalten im Gruppenspiel mit sich bringt. Irgendwie wird man so, naja wie soll ichs sagen, so gleichgültig gegenüber allem. Man fängt an zu trinken während dem Spiel, man blendet den Gruppenchat aus, man fängt an die Leiche vom DD der wegen agro gestorben ist auszulachen und anzuspucken, man freut sich wenn der DD dann leavt, kurz gesagt, man mutiert zu einem richtigen Arsch. Dies gilt aber nur für den df. Ich habe 2 Phasen gehabt wo ich richtig deprimiert war und fast schon angst gehabt habe den df zu benutzen. Wo ich mit meinem Heiler angefangen habe Heros zu heilen und mit meinem Tank angefangen habe Heros zu Tanken. 

Aber eben, hauptsache mit goodi versuchen Tanks zu ködern, das wird sicher tip top funktionieren!!!!!


----------



## ufzu (19. April 2011)

Was ich noch vergessen habe zu sagen:

als DD sollte man auch mal lernen sich der Gruppe an zu passen.
Wenn ich nen Tank habe,der das erste mal in der Ini ist oder das erste mal Tankt,dann sag ich "kein problem,ich mach Irreführung,Schurkenhandel oder sonst was" und wenn er noch kein gutes Equip hat,dann gibts auch CC oder es wird auch eingesetzt um den Heiler zu entlasten,ich achte also auf meine Gruppe um gut durch die Ini zu kommen,das sollten sich andere ogog DD´s auch mal zu Herzen nehmen,denn Gemeinsam sind wir Stark :-)

Was ich auch gut fänden würde damit der Tank entlastet wird,wenn jeder DD sein CC Ziel selber markiert.

Der Tank kann in einem kurzen Makro sagen "jeder DD markiert sein Ziel selbst" und jut is,denn jeder DD sollte wissen was für Mobs er in einen CC stecken kann (Priester nur Untote usw).
Das ganze würde schonmal weniger Zeit für den Tank in anspruch nehmen und man wäre auch somit schneller durch ne Ini durch.
Damals musste der Tank wirklich alles machen,markieren,jeden Boss kenne,erklärungen machen usw,das sollte sich in der heutigen zeit mal ändern,aber da muss der Tank den anfang machen damit es sich in WoW einbürgert.

Das manche DD´s denken " öhm ich brauch nur Schaden machen" finde ich auch nicht gut,man sollte sich schon auf eine Situation einstellen können,das wenn der Tank stirbt jemand anderes die Mobs/Boss kitet damit der Dudu seinen BR raushauen kann,mal als beispiel.
Seit WotLK hat das GRUPPENspiel leider sehr stark abgenommen,ob das nun Tanks,Heiler oder ebend DD´s sind,jeder trägt seinen Teil dazu bei aber nicht jeder ist wie der andere !


----------



## Exicoo (19. April 2011)

Loina schrieb:


> uiui da meldet sich ein imba tank,alles öde bla bla ^^
> 
> wieso gibt es dann so wenig tanks freundchen???



weil die Leute lieber imba roxxor DPS machen wollen.


----------



## hyakiss25 (19. April 2011)

lvl grade meine katze hoch (70) muss sagen die jäger im mein LvL bereich wollen alle Tanken lassen nicht mal den Tank antanken -.-


----------



## ufzu (20. April 2011)

hyakiss25 schrieb:


> lvl grade meine katze hoch (70) muss sagen die jäger im mein LvL bereich wollen alle Tanken lassen nicht mal den Tank antanken -.-



Das habe ich auch schon erlebt,in den low lvl Ini´s stellen sich sogar manche hin und meinen das es nicht mal nen Tank braucht.
Durch solche Aktionen wird manchen Tanks noch nen falsches Denken beigebracht !


----------



## Zervate (20. April 2011)

Einfach mit heiler absprechen, dass der Tank die Aggro nicht wegnimmt und der Heiler nicht heilt. Dann den Hunter sterben lassen und noch einen abfälligen Kommentar abgeben wie z.B ich als DK dann gerne schreibe "Cool, Hunter hat endlich Tanktree! Mom, ich specc eben auf dmg um."
Danach sollte erst einmal ruhe sein, da der Hunter entweder eh geleaved hat oder sich brav verhält.


----------



## Bandit 1 (20. April 2011)

Exicoo schrieb:


> weil die Leute lieber imba roxxor DPS machen wollen.



Nö, weil die imba roxxor dps Typen den Tanks das Leben schwer machen.


----------



## katja0175 (20. April 2011)

hallo

ich spiele selber tank als erstes wenn ich rnd gehe kommen folgende sätze:

1. ich marke cc´s
2. ich hole die cc´s wieder raus
3. ich pulle
4. wem es nicht passt steht es jetzt frei die gruppe zu verlassen. Danke !

wirkt wunder bei jedem DD.


----------



## Stevesteel (20. April 2011)

katja0175 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ich spiele selber tank als erstes wenn ich rnd gehe kommen folgende sätze:
> 
> ...



Hehe, was aber machst du, wenn alle DD/Heiler dann immer leaven?
Die Instanz alleine? ^^
Ich habe schon sehr oft Tanks gesehen, die die falschen Mobs markierten, die weitergerannt sind, obwohl noch ein
kleiner Frosch oder ein Schaf rumliefen.
Sheep-, Eisfalle- oder auch Silence-Pull schon mal gehört?
Kommt halt immer auf die Gruppe an, aber wenn ich als Heiler oder DD solche "Ansage" vom Tank lesen würde, wäre ich schneller weg, als er antanken sagen kann.
Wobei ich persönlich noch nie eine solche gelesen habe.


----------



## katja0175 (20. April 2011)

weist mir ist es nach solch einer ansage noch nie passiert das irgend wer die gruppe verlassen hat.

es gibt menschen die brauchen solche klaren ansagen sonst geht garnichts.


----------



## Neritia (20. April 2011)

Peloquin schrieb:


> Das sollte mal ein Bespiel dafür sein warum Tanks einfach keinen Bock mehr haben und lieber auf nen Twink umloggen und 30 Minuten warten. Einfach raus aus der Gruppe bis entweder Blizzard (was ich nicht glaube) oder aber die Community (was ich ebenfalls nicht glaube) dazu gelernt haben. Deswegen finde ich die Regelung mit Patch 4.1 auch richtig. Da werden genau die richtigen belohnt, nämlich die armen Schweine von Heiler und Tanks die ständig mit halbgaren springenden n8elfen und anderen Ritalinsüchteln in inis ihre Freizeit vergeuden.



ich denke du wolltest einfach nur mal deinen frust loswerden, aber ich denke spielverhalten hat nix mit nationalitäten oder jeweiligen klasse zu tun. es gibt spieler die könnens einfach, dann gibts die gute und geliebte mitte und dann gibts diejenigen, die das spiel und die mechanik nur in äußersten notfällen kapieren werden .

ich weiß ja nicht was du gegen norddeutsche hast ich find die aber immer ganz nett und ich kenn auch einige die spitze spielen  und der dialekt mein gott dann könnt ich mich genauso darüber aufregen dass mein studienkollege z.B. näselt und dass das wohl alle deutschen so machen und das mich das voll aufregt... oder das ein schweizer keinen satz rausbringt ohne sein stimmband zu zerkratzen  (nein ich glaube ned wirklich dass diese vorurteile wahr sind ich kenne genug gegenteile)
ich selbst spreche im ts mit meinen deutschen spielkollegen auch kein hochdeutsch ... auch mit meinem österreichischen dialekt verstehen sie mich ganz gut, und ebenfalls verstehe ich meine deutschen kollegen (egal aus welcher ecke deutschlands) sehr gut, auch wenn sie ihren dialekt rauslassen xD

was das spielverhalten angeht hast du wohl recht...manchen kann man einfach nichts erklären. ich finds immer auch lustig wenn ich hunter in der ini treffe die prinzipiell knurren vergessen aus machen  nervt halt doch wenn das pet dann von irgendeinem mob aggro hat den man ned mal angehustet hat XD aber ich weiße sie dann darauf hin in einem normalen freundlichen umgangston das sie bitte knurren ausmachen sollen...funktioniert komischerweise zu 99,9% XD (der rest besteht erstmal drauf das knurren eh aus is weils ja ned in der leiste ist ) aber ich habe bis dato nur wenige also wirklich wenige schlechte spieler getroffen XD klar der ein oder andere fail war dabei aber man konnte alles irgendwie erklären und sich ausreden... 
und komischerweise höre ich als hunter in inis gar keine beschwerden, auch als ich noch viele rnd inis gelaufen bin. wenn ich mal gefailt habe, habe ich mich entschuldigt und auch bewiesen, dass ich es eigentlich kann. bei mir ist noch kein tank einfach so geleavt. 

was mich allgemein nervt sind spieler die in inis kommen und null kommunikationsverhalten aufweisen...ich weiß ned ich denke mir es gehört zur guten kinderstube wenn man eine lokalität betritt einfach mal hallo zu sagen...den meisten fehlt das aber und dann wird stillschweigend eine ini gemacht, macht auch keinen spaß  ein hi oder hallo tut meiner meinung nach keinem weh, und ich glaube dass diese kleinen worte schon einiges auflockern lassen


----------



## Simcrism (20. April 2011)

Irgendwie kommen die Wörter "Jäger" und "Bug/unkonzentriert/verklickt" etc. immer sehr oft in einem Satz vor.  Und das lese ich wirklich in 80% aller Fälle nur bei Jägern. Sehr seltsam...


----------



## mcwz (20. April 2011)

ufzu schrieb:


> 20 mal Wipen heißt nicht nur 20 mal wipen,sondern versteh mal den Sinn dahinter !
> Wenn ich mit einer Gruppe mehrmals an einem Boss wipe,dann wird weiter versucht und andere taktiken überlegt wie man den Boss zu Fall bringen kann.



Ich vertrete den Standpunkt, wenn man *random* in Inis geht, hat man diese auch in- und auswendig zu kennen. Da braucht man nicht stundenlang an einem Boss rumdoktern und Experimente machen.

Zum Üben und lernen kann man mit der Gilde gehen oder mit Freunden, aber NICHT über den DF.



> Ich meine,im Raid gehst du doch auch nicht nach dem 2. oder 3. wipe,oder ?



Einen Raid mit ner Ini zu vergleichen ist wie Äpfel und Birnen zu vergleichen


----------



## Silmyiél (20. April 2011)

Simcrism schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommen die Wörter "Jäger" und "Bug/unkonzentriert/verklickt" etc. immer sehr oft in einem Satz vor.  Und das lese ich wirklich in 80% aller Fälle nur bei Jägern. Sehr seltsam...




ich zitiere mal die Patchnotes von 4.1.
Ich habe selber einen Jäger und freue mich tierisch auf den 4.1. patch (aber nur wegen der Bugbehebung)



<LI>Behobene Fehler: Jäger
Jäger werden automatisch ein neues Ziel auswählen, wenn das aktuelle Ziel während eines Schussvorgangs mit Zauberzeit stirbt.
'Gezielter Schuss' und 'Zuverlässiger Schuss' sollten bei eingeschalteter "Autom. Angriff stoppen"-Option 'Automatischer Schuss' nicht mehr auslösen.
'Automatischer Schuss' wird jetzt automatisch unterbrochen, sobald 'Eiskältefalle' auf einen gegnerischen Charakter gewirkt wird.
  Gruß Elanel , Rajaxx 


P.S.: wir jäger pullen 90% aller Fälle nicht mit Absicht, 9% ist aus reiner Langeweile und 1% ist Dummheit


----------



## Exicoo (20. April 2011)

ufzu schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch schon erlebt,in den low lvl Ini´s stellen sich sogar manche hin und meinen das es nicht mal nen Tank braucht.
> Durch solche Aktionen wird manchen Tanks noch nen falsches Denken beigebracht !



Einerseits stimmt es sogar, dass es manchmal keinen Tank braucht. Doch ich level mir gerade selbst nen Tank hoch (DK) Hab mit dem zwar keine Probleme Gruppen zu tanken, aber wenn so ein DD immer meint zu pullen, geht mir das einfach derbe auf die Eggs...
Es wird den Tanks kein falsches Denken durch solche Aktionen beigebracht - Nein, sie verlieren eher die Lust am tanken, weil sie nicht mal selbst pullen dürfen und dann die Mobs einsammeln dürfen, die in jede Richtung laufen.


----------



## Firun (20. April 2011)

*Moderation:* Flames und Reaktionen darauf entfernt.

Haltet euch an die Netiquette sonst mach ich diesen Thread hier ein für alle mal dicht.
Wir legen hier im Forum keinen Wert auf irgendeine Art von Diskriminierung oder Selbstjustiz.


----------



## Elektron1 (20. April 2011)

mcwz schrieb:


> Ich vertrete den Standpunkt, wenn man *random* in Inis geht, hat man diese auch in- und auswendig zu kennen. Da braucht man nicht stundenlang an einem Boss rumdoktern und Experimente machen.
> 
> Zum Üben und lernen kann man mit der Gilde gehen oder mit Freunden, aber NICHT über den DF.
> 
> ...




Hiho^^,

dass man die Ini auswendig kennen soll, ist zwar schön und das wünscht sich jeder .. aber es gibt genügend Spieler die in kleinen Gilden oder gar keiner Gilde sind und auf den DF angewiesen sind -> irgendwann muss man seine Erfahrung eben sammeln und hilft das LEsen von Guides nur zum Teil. (Am dümmsten sind in der Lernphase meistens die Tanks dran, weil von denen ja immer erwartet wird, dass sie alles managen)
Ich denek da immer gerne an Boss 2 in den Schwarzfelshöhlen auf hc - ein dd Boss - wie oft war dort vor ein paar Monaten Schluss, weil es einer oder alle dd nicht gebacken bekommen haben.
Die meisten Bosse verzeihen sowieso ein paar kleinere Fehler, wenn die Leute ihre Klasse ansonsten ordentlich spielen können (mal abgesehen von Ozruk^^ im SK)


----------



## Elektron1 (20. April 2011)

Es wird den Tanks kein falsches Denken durch solche Aktionen beigebracht - Nein, sie verlieren eher die Lust am tanken, weil sie nicht mal selbst pullen dürfen und dann die Mobs einsammeln dürfen, die in jede Richtung laufen.
[/quote]


:-) 

-die laufen gar nicht in jede Richtung, sondern direkt zum DD/Heal!


----------



## Anvy (20. April 2011)

mcwz schrieb:


> Ich vertrete den Standpunkt, wenn man *random* in Inis geht, hat man diese auch in- und auswendig zu kennen. Da braucht man nicht stundenlang an einem Boss rumdoktern und Experimente machen.
> 
> Zum Üben und lernen kann man mit der Gilde gehen oder mit Freunden, aber NICHT über den DF.



Niemand sollte auf eine Gilde angewiesen sein um Instanzen erfolgreich zu meistern. Ich bin auch rnd. gegangen und ein freundliches: "Hallo, ich kenne die Ini nicht und bin dankbar für eine kleine Erklärung der Bosse." kann durchaus wunder bewirken. Natürlich nur, wenn man nicht die Kategorie Spieler "ogog, macht mal hinne", dabei hat, die sofort nach 2ms nach betreten der Instanz damit anfangen.

Wichtiger für das betreten einer Instanz über den DF sollte das Verständnis der Klasse sein. In Hcs ein absolutes muss. Wenn ich daran denke, dass manche noch nicht einmal wissen, was sie eigentl. cc'n oder das sie es überhaupt können. Dafür hat man ja bis 85 eine menge Zeit zum üben.


----------



## Neneko89 (20. April 2011)

Ich nehm als tank auch immer die Leitrolle ein. Hab die Marks alle schön aufm Numblock, da geht das richtig fix. Seitdem ich einen Tank spiele übernehme ich auch viel öfter die Leitung in 5er Inis, falls man die denn braucht. 

Denke selbst schon das es die rolle eines tanks ist Zeichen zu setzen etc. Wenn man allerdings die Instanz nicht kennt ist das was anderes.


----------



## Cantharion (20. April 2011)

Simcrism schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommen die Wörter "Jäger" und "Bug/unkonzentriert/verklickt" etc. immer sehr oft in einem Satz vor. Und das lese ich wirklich in 80% aller Fälle nur bei Jägern. Sehr seltsam...



hängt mit der Fähigkeit "Automatischer Schuss" zusammen die den Jägern vorbehalten ist.


----------



## mcwz (20. April 2011)

> Niemand sollte auf eine Gilde angewiesen sein um Instanzen erfolgreich zu meistern. Ich bin auch rnd. gegangen und ein freundliches: "Hallo, ich kenne die Ini nicht und bin dankbar für eine kleine Erklärung der Bosse." kann durchaus wunder bewirken. Natürlich nur, wenn man nicht die Kategorie Spieler "ogog, macht mal hinne", dabei hat, die sofort nach 2ms nach betreten der Instanz damit anfangen.
> 
> Wichtiger für das betreten einer Instanz über den DF sollte das Verständnis der Klasse sein. In Hcs ein absolutes muss. Wenn ich daran denke, dass manche noch nicht einmal wissen, was sie eigentl. cc'n oder das sie es überhaupt können. Dafür hat man ja bis 85 eine menge Zeit zum üben.



WoW ist per Definition ein MMO, also kein Single Player Game. Aber, ich gebe dir recht, es soll niemand gezwungen sein in einer Gilde zu sein.

Was Instanzen angeht, so gibt es nicht nur den DF um Mitstreiter zu finden. Es ging ja vor der Einführung des DF auch. Sich ohne jegliches Wissen über eine Instanz im DF anzumelden finde ich einfach nicht gut, weil es idR nur Probleme mit sich bringt. Man kann das auch so auslegen: so hier bin ich, erklärt mir bitte mal jemand die Bosse, weil ich habe keine Ahnung und war auch zu faul mir einen Guide durchzulesen, achja und Freunde die mit mir gehen habe ich auch keine.

Da stellt man sich doch die Frage: wtf, wieso spielen die ein MMO, haben keinen Plan und gehen anonym und random durch diese Welt.


----------



## madmurdock (20. April 2011)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> ich zitiere mal die Patchnotes von 4.1.
> Ich habe selber einen Jäger und freue mich tierisch auf den 4.1. patch (aber nur wegen der Bugbehebung)
> 
> 
> ...



Na super, dann darf ich mir bald wieder Makros schreiben, so dass ich per Style den Autoshot wieder aktiviere...


----------



## Tuetenpenner (21. April 2011)

Ich kenne beide Seiten, also Tank und DD. Als DD habe ich manchmal das Gefühl, dass der Tank ins Koma gefallen ist. Von daher kann ich es verstehen, wenn einige inzwischen von Haus aus ungeduldig sind. Wenn ich dann selbst tanke kommen natürlich auch hin und wieder die Puller und "ogog"-Leutchen. Also mache ich einfach "ogog" und tanke halt mal mit beiden Gehirnhälften statt mit nur einer. Ich glaube Probleme haben eher die "wenig-tanker" und die Leute die gerade erst den Tank für sich entdeckt haben. Da kann ich dann nur Raten einfach zu üben. Ich hatte anfangs auch schon bei 4 Mobs Probleme, was mir heute rückblickend ziemlich lächerlich erscheint.^^


----------



## Budegirl (21. April 2011)

Wenn ich die ganzen Beiträge hier lese, bin ich ein echt glücklicher Heiler =)

Ich habe sozusagen einen Leib-Tank. Mein Brüderchen!!!!
Er tankt für sein Leben gern, ich heile für mein Leben gern.

Wir teilen den DD´s vor Beginn der Instanz per Makro mit, das jeder Fehler machen kann, jedoch wenn jemand offensichtlich (was ja mit dem einen oder anderen Addon nachvollziehbar ist) pullt oder
anderweitig Faxen macht (Schurkenhandel auf den Heiler ist was witziges.... ^^), der Heiler dann einfach nicht heilt und der Tank sich ne Verschnaufpause gönnt =)

Mit PvP-Equip haben wir bei Damagern bisher eher weniger Probleme, dauert halt die Instanz ein wenig länger wegen weniger Damage, aber wenn der eine oder andere Full-PvP-Equipte DD drängt und pullt etc., stirbt er.....
Solche Ereignisse konnten wir aber bisher keiner bestimmten Klasse zuordnen, es hat jeder Spieler irgendwelche Macken.
Ich habe als Heiler auch manchmal ne Wut auf mein Brüderchen als Tank, weil er wieder mal die halbe Instanz zusammen gepullt hat, ich aber nicht über die Heilmenge und -geschwindigkeit verfüge, den Schaden wegzuheilen. Tanks sind auch nicht ohne ^^

Solche Zwischenfälle sind zum Glück in unserer fast drei Jahre anhaltenden Tank-Heal-Kombi eher die Seltenheit und die Leute bitten uns sehr oft, noch ein paar Random-Innis dranzuhängen, weil sie von unserer Kombi begeistert sind.
Dann machen wir das auch sehr gerne und ausgiebig. So ist auch schon mal ein Serverwechsel entstanden, bei dem ein DD auf den von uns genutzten Server gewechselt hat und sich der Gilde angeschlossen hat, der wir auch angehören!!!

Alles in allem sind nicht die DD´s schuld, wenn der Tank nicht tanken kann. Es ist die gesamte Gruppe schuld. Ohne Konversation zu Beginn des Abenteuers kann es kein entspanntes Zusammenspiel geben!!!


----------



## hadedebyte (21. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

irgendwie reizt es mich jetzt doch auch noch meinen Senf dazuzugeben.
Das Ganze erinnert mich halt doch an die Probleme die ich als Anfänger habe und in dem von mir gestarteten Thread "ein gimp" schon angesprochen habe. Ich bin noch nicht Lvl 85, weiss nicht ob ich das jemals erreichen kann, aber in den instanzen in denen ich jetzt spiele(versuche zu spielen krieg ich immer noch zu hören, trotz der guten Tipps die ich von erfahrenen Spielern bekommen habe und versuche einzuhalten klappt nur halt nicht immer) sind genau die gleichen Probleme, ich als Magier kann nicht in den Mob rein, das gibt immer nen Bums, und nen guter Tank weiss das auch und zieht die Aufmerksamkeit auf sich, und dann kann ich auch mit meinen jetzigen Möglichkeiten dem Ziel ( ob es nu schon der Boss ist oder noch der Mob) Schaden zufügen, aber das Handeln muss halt abgestimmt werden, dem Heiler und mir als Magier darf während des Kampfes das mana nicht ausgehen und bevor die Gruppe weiterzieht sollen die anderen doch bitte auf uns warten, wir müssen dann halt mal trinken. Und nun den Satz den ich unbedingt loswerden wollte: Toll ihr Tanks was ihr da leistet. Ihr habt immer die Verantwortung über die Gruppe und stellt euch dieser( meistens, nicht alle )


----------



## Kemsyth (22. April 2011)

Hallöchen


Schon fast hasstiraden von einigen hier gegen Jäger...ich frag mich immer woher das kommt.
Also ob Jäger irgendwelche Ausnahmefälle wären, doch mal Hand auf Herz, wer hat nicht schon mal ausversehn was gepullt? Oder sonst mal Fehler gemacht? Bestimmt jeder, und jemanden gleich dumm anzumachen der mal nen Fehler macht, ohne Ihn sonst zu kennen und hier gleich ein Forumthema zu eröffnen ist mehr als daneben, legt mal etwas Solidarität an den Tag.


----------



## VILOGITY (22. April 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Warum sagt der Tank wann es losgeht? mit welcher begründung? Ich als heiler kann ja auch sagen ich sag wann es losgeht wenn der Tank meint zu pullen ohne meine erlaubnis abzuwarten hat er pech gehabt. Mach ich abe rnicht und warum? Teamplay. Der Hunter könnte sich verklickt haben. Er könnte sich vertan haben. Er könnte ja nur nen fehler gemacht haben. Du hast scheinbar sofort geleavt. Ein "Was war da den los?" hätte die Situation aber klären können.
> Stimmst du mir da zu?
> 
> 
> PS: Dazu gibt es übrigens schon nen Thema http://forum.buffed....eschichten-rgg/



Ich glaub weil er tankt und nicht der Jäger ?!
Ja du kannst auch sagen wann es los geht, kann ja sein das du noch umspeccen musst und keine Mana hast.
Wenn der Tank dann pullt......ohne Mana kein Heal...Tank tot.


----------



## Freakgs (22. April 2011)

Neritia schrieb:


> bei den weinenden tanks kommts mir oft vor als wärens so oder so alle dds XD so mami mami der schurke hat was gemeines über meinen warritank gesagt...
> 
> also dds vereinigt euch, gegen tanks und heiler



Was bitte ist das für eine Logik?

Ohne den Tank wird die Gruppe wipen.
Ohne den Heiler wird die Gruppe wipen.
Ohne DDs wird die Gruppe auch wipen, da dem Heiler irgendwann das Mana ausgeht und damit auch der Tank umkippt.


----------



## dhorwyn (22. April 2011)

Wenn ich meinen Tank (DK in diesem Addon) spiele, in Randomheroics, sehe ich es als meine Aufgabe darauf zu achten dass die Gruppe soweit gereggt und bereit ist, dass das nächste Pack oder der Boss gepulled werden kann, mein Horn kündigt zugleich den Pull an, was ich der Gruppe im vorhinein auch mitteile.

Zieht einer öfter Initialaggro und das absichtlich spotte ich ihm den Mob nicht ab, warte bis er tot ist, und hol mir dann die Aggro von dem betreffenden Mob, die anderen Tank ich natürlich. Wie gesagt wenn er es oft und völlig offensichtlich mutwillig macht - nur dann, und wenn ich ihn schon öfter als 2-3x darauf hingewiesen hab. Bei Bossen Spot ich halt gleich ab, ist in der Regel ja kein Thema wenns nur 1 Gegner ist. 

Danach ist meistens Ruhe und er/sie lässt mich pullen. 


In Gildengruppen wissen die Leute eh was sie machen, da gibts auch kein großartiges Marken oder ansagen, wenn ich mit meinem Heiler mit bin, wartet der jeweilige Tank auch nicht bis ich 100% Mana habe, solang ich nix sag wird weiter gepullt.


----------



## Hexengaudi (22. April 2011)

PMB schrieb:


> Hallo Buffis,
> 
> 
> Durch meine neue Arbeitsstelle komme ich nur noch relativ selten zum WOW zocken. Somit bringt es mit sich das ich nur über eine geringe INI Erfahrung verfüge. Wenn es mir doch mal gelingt ein bißchen Zeit dafür zu haben, wird es einen gleich wieder vermiest :-(
> ...



lass doch solche leute verrecken dann lernen sie es (ja irreführung gild nur für 3 schüße was ich weiss dann hat er schon aggro)


----------



## Figetftw! (22. April 2011)

MD gilt für 3 sekunden und überträgt jegliche in diesen 3 sekunden zugeführte aggro auf das MD Ziel... die Aggro hält dann für 45 Sekunden bis sie wieder gelöscht wird


----------



## Midnightboy (23. April 2011)

Ich spiele seit einiger Zeit auch Jäger weil ich mir gedacht habe die vielen schlechten Kommentare zur jäger Klasse das muss doch am skill liegen? Uns siehe da wenn ein Kluger kopf dahinter sitzt spielt sich die klasse eigentlich recht sauber. Nun zum Thema ich hatte des öfteren Tanks die einfach zu schnell down gingen und dann einfach geleavt sind und da ich kein bock habe als dd 30 mins zu warten habe ich kurzerhand mein TANK-PET (genau richtig gelesen TANKPET) ausgepackt und die inni weiter getankt bis ein Tank da war anfangs hatte die Gruppe meist Skepsis aber wenn ein 360er Mage meinem Pet nich die aggro klauen kann dann wirds wohl so gut sein. Ps: Ich hab sogar ne wette Gewonnen gegen einen Freund der meinte er kann meinem Pet die Aggro klauen.Er ist jetzt eine Kiste Bier ärmer 


Mfg Midi und ich pulle nicht bevor der Tank pullt


----------



## Evolverx (23. April 2011)

Midnightboy schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit einiger Zeit auch Jäger weil ich mir gedacht habe die vielen schlechten Kommentare zur jäger Klasse das muss doch am skill liegen? Uns siehe da wenn ein Kluger kopf dahinter sitzt spielt sich die klasse eigentlich recht sauber. Nun zum Thema ich hatte des öfteren Tanks die einfach zu schnell down gingen und dann einfach geleavt sind und da ich kein bock habe als dd 30 mins zu warten habe ich kurzerhand mein TANK-PET (genau richtig gelesen TANKPET) ausgepackt und die inni weiter getankt bis ein Tank da war anfangs hatte die Gruppe meist Skepsis aber wenn ein 360er Mage meinem Pet nich die aggro klauen kann dann wirds wohl so gut sein. Ps: Ich hab sogar ne wette Gewonnen gegen einen Freund der meinte er kann meinem Pet die Aggro klauen.Er ist jetzt eine Kiste Bier ärmer
> 
> 
> Mfg Midi und ich pulle nicht bevor der Tank pullt



Das kann ich nur bestätigen. So ein auf tank geskilltes Pet steckt ne ganze menge ein und wenn mann den agroaufbau mit irreführung unterstützt nimmt sie ihm so schnell keiner weg. Selbst ältere Raidinstanzen wie Karazan stellen für nen Jäger im alleingang nicht wirklich eine herrausvorderung da. Zugegeben den ersten boss schaffen sogar magier alleine. Aber an andereren bossen beißen sich manche Klassen solo durchaus die zähne aus.


----------



## wowoo (23. April 2011)

PMB schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung sogar der Überzeugung das sich alles nach dem Tank richten sollte und nicht umgekehrt! Er sagt wann es losgeht. Und nicht irgendwelche JÄGER oder sonstige !!



TROLLALARM!

Wie kommst du dazu von einem auf alle Jäger zu schließen?..

Außerdem sagt der Heiler wann es losgeht, nicht der überhebliche Tank.


----------



## Nuhramon (26. April 2011)

Mimimimimi
Heul doch


----------



## Loriasss (26. April 2011)

der überhebliche tank wird dir einfach die aggro als seelengebunden behalten lassen wenn wir schon so lustig sind


----------



## Rocodo (26. April 2011)

Jäger pullen öfter als andere Klassen- zum einen weil der Autoshot auch im Laufen los geht und zum Anderen weil das Pet eben manchmal doch leider auf Aggro steht. Mein Main ist Jäger, ich darf das sagen.

Andererseits war es auch zu Zeiten, wo CC gebraucht wurde- oder noch gebraucht wird- nicht leicht. Du bekommst dein Zeichen für die Eiskältefalle und irgendjemand legt los- natürlich ohne vorherige Ansage. Egal ob es der Tank, oder der Schami oder sonst ein DD war. Die Mobgruppe kommt angelaufen, dein Pfeil fliegt über die Gruppe rüber und Du wirst angemacht, weil Du dein Mob nicht in der Falle hast. Die anderen DDs ahben es leichter. Sheepen fearen etc geht auch bei bewegenden Zielen. 

Lösungen: 1. Man wartet bis "sein" mob wieder steht. Sollte das zu nah in der Gruppe sein, wird ihn schon jemand mit AOE raushauen.
 	2. Man schiesst die Falle sofort- und bekommt dann Flames.

Leute: In random Inis laufen Spieler, die maximal einen Durchschnitt aller WOW SPieler bilden. Die Topraider sieht man nicht mehr, aber ansonsten wohl fast alles, was keine Riesengilde hat, die ihn überall mit hin nimmt. Da sind eben auch Leute mit IQ eines Toastbrots, ohne Klasenverständnis, Leute mit großer Klappe, ja selbst A...löcher dabei. Die gibt es, wie in jeder großen Gemeinschaft. Zum Glück sind die die Minderheit, aber leider reicht meist einer von fünf damit dieINI Spaßbefreit wird.

Du wirst es nicht ändern. Also leb damit. Wenn es dich glücklich macht, lass Ihnen die Aggro. Wenn es dich glücklich macht, leave. DDs warten bis zu 45 Minuten auf einen Tank- droh Ihnen an zu gehen, wenn Sie weiter pullen. Höre auf in Inis zu gehen, warte auf deine Gilde. ETC PP. Schalte die Honks auf Igno. (Das mache ich- ich hoffe, die Kapazitäten der Igno Liste sind groß genug...)

Es gibt Millionen von Möglichkeiten- aber eine nicht: Du wirst den Pöbel definitiv nicht zu besseren Menschen erziehen können.


----------



## wowoo (26. April 2011)

Rocodo schrieb:


> Jäger pullen öfter als andere Klassen- zum einen weil der Autoshot auch im Laufen los geht


Wenn man in dem moment einen Schuss castet in dem der Mob im Target stirbt meistens automatisch ein anderen in der nähe augewählt und abgeschossen.

Das ist ein Bug, wird mit 4.1 aber behoben.


----------



## DerechteErec (1. Mai 2011)

Also ist ja schon faszinierend, was für abstruse Vorstellungen manche Leute haben...

Zuerst einmal möchte ich eins klarstellen: Der Hunter ist immer(!) schuld. Es spielt dabei keine Rolle, ob man gerade einen Hunter in der Gruppe hat, da diese heiteren Gesellen sich auch gerne mal unbemerkt in fremde Instanzen schleichen und dort getarnt für so allerlei Schabernack sorgen...
Glaubt mir, ich habe lange Zeit selbst diese Klasse gespielt und das erste, was ich lernen musste, war, dass ich immer schuld war, egal was passierte... Aber mich hat das ehrlich gesagt nie gestört, denn es ist mmn. immer noch wesentlich angenehmer, den Sündenbock zu spielen, als sich die Alternative in Form von dauernden Streitereien anhören zu müssen!
Also liebe Jäger, seht es bitte ein: Als ihr euch für diese Klasse entschieden habt, habt ihr damit automatisch die Schuld für alle bisherigen und noch in der Zukunft liegenden Missgeschicke in der World of Warcraft auf euch genommen. Tragt eure Bürde mit Würde und Anstand!

Falls ihr damit nicht leben könnt, müsst ihr leider eine andere Klasse wählen. Wie wäre es denn zum Beispiel mit einem Tank? Tanks sind allseits beliebt und sind nie schuld, wenn etwas schiefläuft, selbst wenn sie sturzbesoffen durch 5 Mobgruppen rennen und hinterher die gesamte Gruppe aufs Übelste beschimpfen... Die absolute Narrenfreiheit ist das gottgegebene Privileg der Tanks!
...oder zumindest scheint dies heutzutage ein erschreckend hoher Teil der Spieler zu glauben.

Im Gegenteil zur belegten Tatsache, dass Hunter immer(!) schuld sind, ist die Geschichte vom unersetzlichen Tank, ohne den nichts funktionieren würde, allerdings frei erfunden: Man kann einen Dungeon auch wunderbar ohne Tank erledigen, wenn Equipment und Skill der Gruppe stimmen. Man muss dafür nur auf den Dungeonfinder verzichten...
Natürlich ist ein Tank trotzdem ziemlich nützlich, aber man kann auf ihn immer noch leichter verzichten als auf den Heiler...
Auch DD's sind ziemlich wichtig. Sie sind sogar so wichtig, dass man in einer 5er Gruppe gleich 3(!) davon mitnimmt, denn eine Gruppe nur aus Tanks und Heilern würde zwar mit Sicherheit sehr lange überleben, aber das heißt nicht zwangsläufig, dass nach Ablauf von "sehr lange" die Gegner dann auch wirklich schon tot sind...
Davon abgesehen haben DD's auch noch andere nützliche Skills, zum Beispiel die so oft erwähnte CC (Crowd Control). Egal, wie wenig Schaden ein Mob am Tank macht, im CC macht er gar keinen.
Ein guter DD macht Schaden, achtet darauf, dass CC nicht ausläuft, kitet im Notfall mal einen Mob, der ansonsten den Heiler vermöbeln würde, passt auf seine Agro auf, rennt aus Aoe's und tut generell eine Menge Dinge gleichzeitig, die seine volle Konzentration erfordern...

Ein guter Tank hat natürlich nicht weniger zu tun, aber meistens sind es auch nicht die wirklich guten Tanks, die sich über DDs beschweren, sondern schlechte bis mittelmäßige Spieler, die es gerade mal so schaffen, die Agro der gesamten Mobgruppe auf sich zu ziehen und im Notfall mal dem Heiler einen Mob abzuspotten... Unterbrechen? -> Aufgabe der DDs... Aoe? -> Der Heiler wird schon richten... CC? -> Nein danke, wenn ich einfach in die Mobgruppe reinrenne und nen Aoe Skill mache, krieg ich viel leichter die Agro! Usw...
Zusammenfassung: Mister Imbatank tut nur das allermindeste und überlässt den Rest den DDs und dem Heiler. Dabei erwartet er dann für gewöhnlich auch noch, dass seine Mitspieler ihre (und teilweise seine!) Aufgaben durchgängig perfekt erledigen und nicht einmal daran denken, seine wertvolle Zeit mit Dingen wie Regenerationspausen zu belästigen. Wenn der Tank keine Pause braucht, hat sie gefälligst auch sonst niemand zu brauchen. Wenn der Heiler dann irgendwann OOM und ohne freie CDs rumsteht und die Gruppe wiped, verlässt Mister Imbatank als allseits gesuchte Person natürlich wortlos die Gruppe und hofft darauf dass der nächste Instantinvite einem endlich eine Gruppe bringt, die gut genug ist, ihn durch eine Instanz zu schleifen, ohne dass er selbst sich anstrengen müsste, im festen Glauben, dass die Noobgruppe von eben ihm noch stundenlang nachtrauert, während sie erfolglos auf Ersatz warten. (In der Realität kommt der Ersatz natürlich spätestens nach ein paar Minuten, die man nach einem solchen "Erlebnis-Tank" meistens auch erstmal zur Erhohlung braucht...)

Natürlich gibt es auch genug "Erlebnis-DD"s, die "ogogog" schreiend schon die erste Mobgruppe pullen, bevor der Verstärker-Schamane Gelegenheit bekommt, sein Healgear anzuziehen und die Skillung zu wechseln. Trotzdem erlebt man fast genauso oft die oben beschriebene Art Tank und das, obwohl die Chancen für einen "Erlebnis-DD" theoretisch 3mal so hoch sein müssten!

Das einzige, was ich bis jetzt nur sehr selten erlebt habe, sind Heiler, die sich danebenbenehmen... Vermutlich erscheint es den meisten Imba-Roxx0rz nicht besonders verlockend, sich aus dem Kampfgeschehen rauszuhalten und ausschließlich die anderen Spieler zu unterstützen... 

Wer sich allerdings meiner Erfahrung nach am allerschlimmsten benimmt, ist der typische "DD und Freund vom Imba-Tank". Dieser nach eigener Ansicht äußerst elitäre Geselle genießt es geradezu, die nahezu gottgleiche Macht seines tankenden Kollegen stellvertretend auszukosten und tut dies dementsprechend exzessiv...

Versteht mich jetzt aber bitte nicht falsch: Ich erwarte von keinem meiner Mitspieler, perfekt zu sein und mir ist auch klar, dass es verschiedene Arten gibt, das Spiel zu genießen. Die einen wollen Timerun-artig durch die Instanz rushen, die anderen wollen es lieber gemütlich angehen und genießen es richtiggehend, einen Dungeon mit mit Hilfe von Taktik und gutem Zusammenspiel zu bewältigen, für die ihr Gear eigentlich viel zu schlecht ist und viele Spieler wollen oft auch einfach nur ein bisschen entspannt Wow spielen, ohne sich dabei allzu sehr anstrengen zu müssen...
Keine dieser Einstellungen ist richtig oder falsch, aber man sollte in der Lage sein, sich dabei auf einen Kompromiss zu einigen, mit dem alle zufrieden sind. Wenn das nicht funktioniert, sucht man sich eben eine andere Gruppe.
Insofern kann ich es auch nicht verstehen, warum so viele auf dem TE rumhacken! Er ist in die Instanz gekommen, musste feststellen, dass die Gruppe absolut nicht zu dem passt, was er sich von einem Dungeonbesuch erhofft und ist nach dieser Erkenntnis wieder gegangen... Der Rest der Gruppe ist geblieben und hat nach einem Moment zusätzlicher Wartezeit einen Ersatz zugeteilt gekriegt, der hoffentlich besser zu ihren Spielstil passte... Oder sie haben die Gruppe aufgelöst, aber falls dem so war, ist es ihre eigene Schuld gewesen!

Abschließend möchte ich noch einmal betonen, dass ich weder den spielerischen Anspruch der Tankrolle noch den des DD-Daseins herunterspielen möchte. Ich bin lediglich der Meinung, dass es meistens auch die schlechteren Spieler sind, die bei Fehlern ihrer Mitspieler überreagieren und diese flamen, während gute Spieler meist schon auf genug unerfreuliche Erlebnisse zurückblicken, um "Imbabob Nummer 392"'s Geflame gelassen zu ignorieren bzw einen Votekick zu starten, wenn dieser es allzu bunt treibt, und "lieber, freundlicher (aber leider völlig unfähiger) Noob Nummer 724" in Ruhe zu erklären, was ein CC ist und worin der Sinn des selbigen liegt, oder wenn es denn sein muss, diesen gemeinsam mit ein paar guten Ratschlägen zum Thema "Welches Equipment benötige ich für heroische Instanzen und wo kann ich mir dieses besorgen?" auf den Heimweg zu entsenden...

Unabhängig all dessen, ist aber trotzdem immer(!) der Hunter schuld!

Edit: Ich vergaß zu erwähnen, dass ich meine Erfahrungen sowohl als Tank, Heal wie auch als DD gemacht habe.


----------



## Neritia (2. Mai 2011)

Freakgs schrieb:


> Was bitte ist das für eine Logik?
> 
> Ohne den Tank wird die Gruppe wipen.
> Ohne den Heiler wird die Gruppe wipen.
> Ohne DDs wird die Gruppe auch wipen, da dem Heiler irgendwann das Mana ausgeht und damit auch der Tank umkippt.



wenn man keinen spaß versteht ... muss halt auch immer solche geben die jedes kleine kommentar bis ins letzte ausreizen ne und am besten noch von seite 1...


DIE KOMPLETTE INIGRUPPE FUNKTIONIERT WEDER OHNE TANKS OHNE HEALS NOCH OHNE DDS!!!! ----> ja dem bin ich mir bewusst, ich spiele dd (hunter), tank (dudu) und heal (schami)

egal wer pullt... (wenn cc gebraucht wird möcht ich sehen wie der tank pullt wenn eisfalle u sap z.B. noch ned drauf sind pullt also ned der tank sondern der tank holt sich das was übrig bleibt) 

die gruppe muss zusammenspielen das is mir bewusst ... und jeder tank wird bei mir freundlich begrüßt, wenn er meint er soll pullen wenn die eisfalle noch ned liegt... tja pech dann hat er halt mal stress, ich weiße ihn darauf hin weil ich sehe es z.B. nicht ein warum ich mir aus meinem zauberbuch den ablenkenden schuss raussuchen muss nur weil der tank feuer unter den füßen hat und vor römmst... wenn ich tanke und ein dd meint zu pullen ohne cc dann spott ich ihm die... wird halt mal für mich stressig aber ich weiße ihn darauf hin bei der nächsten gruppe läufts zu 90% anders... sehe ich als heal das ein tank in ne gruppe rennt ich lowmana bin ... wird geheilt bis ich ned mehr kann und dann naja was soll ich machen ich kanns mir ned irgendwo herwurschtln....


----------

